# who should be starting five for the USA in olympics?



## IbizaXL

after the US mens basketball team won the bronze medal in the last olympics, it seems the rest of the world has caught up. now an upcoming olympics is only around the corner and the pressure for the US mens team to perform and win the gold is higher than ever due to the rising competition. assuming that our best american NBA players are able to attend the olympics, who do you think should be the starting five? in my opinion it should be PG:Jason Kidd, SG: Kobe, SF: Artest, PF: Kevin Garnett, C: Tim Duncan.
what do you guys think?......


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Lebron
Kobe
Tmac
Bosh
Howard

Dream teams can win.


----------



## jminges

Coach: Phil Jackson

PG Tracy McGrady
SG Kobe Bryant
SF LeBron James
PF Kevin Garnett
C Jermaine O'Neal


----------



## IbizaXL

Kidd: best pure point guard in the league/ "Mr: triple-double"

Kobe: just nasty in a game, can shoot and get to the rim

Artest: a complete monster in defense, specailly in the perimeter.

Garnett: MVP caliber player, just fills up the stats sheet in offense and defense

Duncan: another MVP caliber player, his fundementall skills are crucial

it was a hard choice for me, cuz i cant forget about lebron, mcgrady, baron davis, iverson, ray allen, wade, etc.....but i feel this is an awesome lineup, cuz it includes offense, defense, and its versatile.


----------



## Gripni

The reason the U.S. can't get a good team together is because they don't have an actual team, they have 12 players who they get together like 2 months before the Olympics. So it should be the same team as last year, or as close as possible.


----------



## Seuss

Coach: Phil or Mike (D'antoni)


PG - J-Kidd or Luke Ridnour
SG - Ray Allen or Kobe
SF - LeBron or LeBron
PF - Tim or KG
C - Shaq or Amare (If Mike coached)


----------



## futuristxen

PG-Telfair or Livingston or Deron Williams
SG-Kobe
SF-T-Mac
PF-Amare
C-Oden or Howard

You get a true point guard out of one of those three, a guy who knows how to get everyone their touches and if it's Livingston or Deron Williams, can guard the taller guards from Europe.

You got shooters in Kobe and T-mac, both of whom are good passers, and both can be made to play excellent defense.

You have Amare because Duncan and KG won't play, and Amare has some international experience to build on.

You get Oden because he's the next true center and he has some international experience. Or if he's not ready, Howard, because he can rebound and block shots, and hit the 15 footer.

Then I would have Lebron, Wade, and Vince Carter on the bench to round out your wing depth. Probably put Kidd on the roster with a Hinrich or Ridnour. Then you finish out your front court with true big men. No undersized garbage. 6-10 power forwards, and a 7 foot center.

Then you make the coach someone like Mike D'Antoni or Donnie or Don Nelson.


----------



## JNice

PG: Bibby
SG: Kobe
SF: Tmac
PF: Garnett
C: Duncan

Love Kidd but I don't like having a poor shooter on the court in the international game. And I'm assuming Shaq wouldn't play.

Bench: Iverson, Ray Allen, Mike Redd, Amare, Dwight


----------



## SeaNet

SkywalkerAC said:


> Lebron
> Kobe
> Tmac
> Bosh
> Howard
> 
> Dream teams can win.


That team would get slaughtered.


----------



## SeaNet

People are still building all star teams. What, I ask, has Amare done in international ball that would make anyone think he should be on the team? He has sucked in international ball. Totally lost out there, yet still, everyone thinks he's the way to go. Boggles the mind. And Dwight Howard? Is that a big guy who can handle, pass, and play effectively on the perimeter? No, he's a HS kid who still doesn't understand the NBA game, let alone the International game.


----------



## Charlotte_______

PG: Wade
SG: Kobe
SF: Tmac
PF: Garnett
C: Duncan


----------



## joshed_up

go with the extremely star studded team.

PG: Jason Kidd --->provides good passing and leadership on the floor on the break
SG: Kobe Bryant ---> no question
SF: Tracy McGrady ---> no question
PF: Kevin Garnett ----> "
C: Tim Duncan ----> "


----------



## SeaNet

For everyone who's putting BOTH Kobe and TMac on the team, I have a question for you. How much success have guys who like to hold the ball and go one on one had in International Ball (let alone having two fo them out there)? Wake up!!!! Its not the NBA. You've got to emphasize ball and off-ball movement and have big guys that are at least as comfortable on the perimeter as they are in the post, if not more comfortable on the perimeter. None of these teams have that. And as for all the TD, KG front lines. Neither of those guys is likely to be going. KG hasn't gone in ages, and TD said never again.

PG: Kidd or Bibby
SG: Rip
SF: Rashard Lewis
PF: Rasheed Wallace
C: Brad Miller

_That_ is an international team.


----------



## toutlaw25

SeaNet said:


> For everyone who's putting BOTH Kobe and TMac on the team, I have a question for you. How much success have guys who like to hold the ball and go one on one had in International Ball (let alone having two fo them out there)? Wake up!!!! Its not the NBA. You've got to emphasize ball and off-ball movement and have big guys that are at least as comfortable on the perimeter as they are in the post, if not more comfortable on the perimeter. None of these teams have that. And as for all the TD, KG front lines. Neither of those guys is likely to be going. KG hasn't gone in ages, and TD said never again.
> 
> PG: Kidd or Bibby
> SG: Rip
> SF: Rashard Lewis
> PF: Rasheed Wallace
> C: Brad Miller
> 
> _That_ is an international team.


Rashard Lewis, Mike Bibby and Brad Miller playing at the same time . . . . . HA HA. That team would get destroyed.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

PG AI
SG Kobe
SF Lebron
PF Amare
C Tim


----------



## SeaNet

toutlaw25 said:


> Rashard Lewis, Mike Bibby and Brad Miller playing at the same time . . . . . HA HA. That team would get destroyed.


Kids.... :no:


----------



## GoDWade

SeaNet said:


> For everyone who's putting BOTH Kobe and TMac on the team, I have a question for you. How much success have guys who like to hold the ball and go one on one had in International Ball (let alone having two fo them out there)? Wake up!!!! Its not the NBA. You've got to emphasize ball and off-ball movement and have big guys that are at least as comfortable on the perimeter as they are in the post, if not more comfortable on the perimeter. None of these teams have that. And as for all the TD, KG front lines. Neither of those guys is likely to be going. KG hasn't gone in ages, and TD said never again.
> 
> PG: Kidd or Bibby
> SG: Rip
> SF: Rashard Lewis
> PF: Rasheed Wallace
> C: Brad Miller
> 
> _That_ is an international team.



1. For what I have seen, T-Mac only holds up the ball because for about most of his career his supporting cast has been extremely weak.
2. Talent, skills and fundamental wise Kobe is up there with anybody else. While Kobe does hog the ball but he is such a brilliant player that he does other little things well too (i.e. cutting, boxing out, etc.) Iverson, after all, shined at the Olympics didn't he?
3. I wouldn't put Rashard Lewis there. I just wouldn't when you got Lebron or T-Mac are out there.

But you are right we need players who can move the ball and without the ball, and big dudes who are comfortable around the perimeters. Furthermore, I also believe these players also need to be fundamentally sound and have a good understanding of the game---and that was exposed last Olympics


----------



## toutlaw25

SeaNet said:


> Kids.... :no:


If you think Rashard Lewis has a better understanding of the game or can play an "international" game better than LBJ your on crack.


----------



## MLKG

PG: Allen Iverson
SG: Ray Allen
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Amare Stoudamire
C : Tyson Chandler

Iverson for his leadership and mostly his quickness. Very important to have someone who can collapse a zone with penetration.

Ray and T-Mac to be the primary scorers. Also very important to have two wing players who can not only hit 3's, but are adept at picking up the dribble and pulling up for mid range jumpers. Slashers really have no place in the international game.

Amare and Chandler to just block shots, run the break, rebound the hell out of the ball, and finish drop off passes. Amare also can hit the 15 foot jumper which is a plus. Wouldn't run a lot of plays for either guy. International rules greatly cripple back to the basket basketball and Amare's face up game wouldn't be nearly as effective against zones.

Pack the bench with guys who bring the best combination of smarts to attack a zone, outside accuracy, defense, rebounding, and experience as role players. Joe Johnson, Tayshaun Prince, Kirk Hinrich, Chauncey Billups, Michael Redd, Dwight Howard, and Emeka Okafor.


----------



## SeaNet

toutlaw25 said:


> If you think Rashard Lewis has a better understanding of the game or can play an "international" game better than LBJ your on crack.


I think Rashard Lewis shoots better than LBJ, and I was building a team of non-super-stars that could play in the international style (+JKidd who while he is done w/ international ball I would imagine, should be on every national team by decree of Congress). When push comes to shove, Lebron will be on the team. Don't you worry your pretty little head about it.


----------



## SeaNet

Mike luvs KG said:


> PG: Allen Iverson
> SG: Ray Allen
> SF: Tracy McGrady
> PF: Amare Stoudamire
> C : Tyson Chandler
> 
> Iverson for his leadership and mostly his quickness. Very important to have someone who can collapse a zone with penetration.
> 
> Ray and T-Mac to be the primary scorers. Also very important to have two wing players who can not only hit 3's, but are adept at picking up the dribble and pulling up for mid range jumpers. Slashers really have no place in the international game.
> 
> Amare and Chandler to just block shots, run the break, rebound the hell out of the ball, and finish drop off passes. Amare also can hit the 15 foot jumper which is a plus. Wouldn't run a lot of plays for either guy. International rules greatly cripple back to the basket basketball and Amare's face up game wouldn't be nearly as effective against zones.
> 
> Pack the bench with guys who bring the best combination of smarts to attack a zone, outside accuracy, defense, rebounding, and experience as role players. Joe Johnson, Tayshaun Prince, Kirk Hinrich, Chauncey Billups, Michael Redd, Dwight Howard, and Emeka Okafor.


Not a single international style big man on that roster.


----------



## RP McMurphy

As good as they are in the NBA, players like Tyson Chandler have historically been pretty useless in the Olympics. Even Ben Wallace sucked in the 2002 World Championships.


----------



## SeaNet

GoDWade said:


> 1. For what I have seen, T-Mac only holds up the ball because for about most of his career his supporting cast has been extremely weak.
> 2. Talent, skills and fundamental wise Kobe is up there with anybody else. While Kobe does hog the ball but he is such a brilliant player that he does other little things well too (i.e. cutting, boxing out, etc.) Iverson, after all, shined at the Olympics didn't he?
> 3. I wouldn't put Rashard Lewis there. I just wouldn't when you got Lebron or T-Mac are out there.
> 
> But you are right we need players who can move the ball and without the ball, and big dudes who are comfortable around the perimeters. Furthermore, I also believe these players also need to be fundamentally sound and have a good understanding of the game---and that was exposed last Olympics


I don't care why TMac holds onto the ball, I just care that he does, and that he doesn't drop the habit under any circumstances from what I've seen.

Kobe does tha same thing. And I don't see the relevance of AI here. He and Kobe are separate individuals.

Lebron, of course he'll be on the team, but I was building a team of non-super stars, and Rashard definitely belongs. Man can shoot, and he can do it a hell of a lot better than LBJ.


----------



## JNice

SeaNet said:


> For everyone who's putting BOTH Kobe and TMac on the team, I have a question for you. How much success have guys who like to hold the ball and go one on one had in International Ball (let alone having two fo them out there)? Wake up!!!! Its not the NBA. You've got to emphasize ball and off-ball movement and have big guys that are at least as comfortable on the perimeter as they are in the post, if not more comfortable on the perimeter. None of these teams have that. And as for all the TD, KG front lines. Neither of those guys is likely to be going. KG hasn't gone in ages, and TD said never again.
> 
> PG: Kidd or Bibby
> SG: Rip
> SF: Rashard Lewis
> PF: Rasheed Wallace
> C: Brad Miller
> 
> _That_ is an international team.


So you lambaste everyone and then that is the genius you come up with? :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen

SeaNet said:


> For everyone who's putting BOTH Kobe and TMac on the team, I have a question for you. How much success have guys who like to hold the ball and go one on one had in International Ball (let alone having two fo them out there)? Wake up!!!! Its not the NBA. You've got to emphasize ball and off-ball movement and have big guys that are at least as comfortable on the perimeter as they are in the post, if not more comfortable on the perimeter. None of these teams have that. And as for all the TD, KG front lines. Neither of those guys is likely to be going. KG hasn't gone in ages, and TD said never again.
> 
> PG: Kidd or Bibby
> SG: Rip
> SF: Rashard Lewis
> PF: Rasheed Wallace
> C: Brad Miller
> 
> _That_ is an international team.


Nah, I've seen guys like Vince Carter, Allen Iverson, and T-mac all play together in the international game. It actually works really well. Kobe and T-Mac are both excellent shooters, especially when left wide open, as will often happen in international basketball. Heck, even with a guy in their face, both can knock down the perimeter shot. Both are much better suited for the international game than Rip Hamilton is. Heck, Kobe grew up in the international game. I hate the guy, but he knows how to play international basketball.

As far as Amare, you have to have real big men, who can get you points on the block. And there's none better than Amare. I agree Rasheed would be a really good option to bring along, were it not for him being ****ing insane.

I'm not sending an all-star team, I'm sending our best players. It's similiar to when Brazil picks it's national team. You still have to pick the stars, because they are stars for a reason, and they are the strength of your country, but you can't send a million midfielders, you need to send a well rounded team, representing the best in your country for each role. Not sending stars just for the sake of not sending stars is just plain dumb. We just have to get the mix right, and give them a good coach with enough time to get a system going. We need a coach who can build fast(Nelson, D'Antoni), not someone who needs to break guys down and teach(Phil Jackson, Larry Brown). I think picking the right coach is just as important as picking the team at this point.


----------



## toutlaw25

SeaNet said:


> Lebron, of course he'll be on the team, but I was building a team of non-super stars, and Rashard definitely belongs. Man can shoot, and he can do it a hell of a lot better than LBJ.


LBJ FG 3PT PTS ASST STLS REBS
.472 .351 27.2 7.2 2.21 7.4


LEWIS .462 .400 20.5 1.3 1.06 5.5


Well, as long as he can shoot marginally better than LBJ, but lacks in everything else I guess he's a better option. LBJ is by no means a monster on D, but when you compare him to Lewis he looks pretty good.


----------



## futuristxen

I bet Lebron has his jumpshot on Rashard's level or better by the time the olympics come around.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Kobe and McGrady aren't like the guys we had at this past olympics. They will make teams pay dearly for zoning up and daring them to shoot. Wade couldn't make them pay because he can't shoot outside, therefore they packed it up and he couldn't get to the hoop or shoot, which is why he was useless. 

PG- Mike Bibby, Kirk Hinrich
SG- Kobe Bryant, Ray Allen
SF- Tracy McGrady, LeBron James
PF- Kevin Garnett, Rasheed Wallace
C- Tim Duncan, Brad Miller

Assuming everyone was down, that would be the best roster we could put together. 

Bibby is just like those international point guards who come off screens and launch long range bombs. Hinrich is the same type, not as good of a shoot, but could really hound the shooters since he is really good on quicker shooters. 

Kobe and Ray can both get in the lane, both shoot, and do just about everything. They would be mainly responsible for scoring and playmaking, and breaking down the defense. 

McGrady would do the same things as Kobe and Ray, while LeBron would be more of a push the tempo, all around kind of a guy. Maybe even play some power forward? Playmaking and scoring as well. 

Garnett and Wallace can both hit long range, and guard any one of the outside shooting international big men on the perimeter, while also shutting down the post and providing great team defense. 

Duncan and Miller can work out of the high post, and Miller can hit the outside shot, while Duncan can dominant the paint and also shoot.


----------



## MLKG

SeaNet said:


> Not a single international style big man on that roster.


What makes an international style big man? The ability to be soft? A lot of national teams have very effective big men who can't hit an outside shot. The key word being "big". It's not that we didn't have international style big men in the last games, it's that (outside of Duncan) our "big men" were all 6'8" and 6'9" power forwards who couldn't play defense.

In my opinion an "international style" big man is a guy who stands 7+ with long arms and can take advantage of the lack of a defensive 3 seconds penalty by just standing under the basket and guarding the rim.

Look at Serbia and Montenegro's national team. Radmanovic, Rebraca, Kristic...- all guys who could hit those jumpers and stretch the defense but they couldn't block a shot or a grab a rebound to save their lives and, like the United States, they suffered one of the worst losses in their countries history.

The key is big men need to literally be big men. None of this Lamar Odom at center and Carlos Boozer at power forward crap. We need big, tall, athletic defensive players.

I thought more crippling than our lack of outside shooting in the last Olympics was the fact that we spent large chunks of games with a 6'2" point guard, a 6'0" shooting guard, a 6'8" power forward, and a 6'10" center. We were ridiculously undersized and just couldn't compete defensively. Guys like T-Mac, Chandler, Howard, and Prince would really change that.

For my bench, I didn't have a Kobe or a Vince because I don't know how interested at 30 years old those guys are going to be in committing a summer to a team that they aren't going to start for. If they wanted to play great, of course there would be a spot for them.

And yeah, other than Kevin Garnett, Rasheed would be the ideal NT power forward but after watching how badly Duncan got picked on by the officials I can't imagine what would happen to Rasheed over there. Lets just say if there is anyone who doesn't appreciate poor officiating it's Rasheed Wallace.


----------



## GoDWade

SeaNet said:


> I don't care why TMac holds onto the ball, I just care that he does, and that he doesn't drop the habit under any circumstances from what I've seen.
> 
> Kobe does tha same thing. And I don't see the relevance of AI here. He and Kobe are separate individuals.
> 
> Lebron, of course he'll be on the team, but I was building a team of non-super stars, and Rashard definitely belongs. Man can shoot, and he can do it a hell of a lot better than LBJ.



I do care why T-Mac holds onto the ball---because he is not a ballhog and a selfish player---which I am going to assume why you left him off the team. He does drop the habits from what I have seen---watch last year's playoffs again. Watch how earlier in the season when the Rockets' offense was focus on Yao and how he tried to make that work

the comparison between Kobe and AI...you don't get it? Both have the reputation of being ballhog, can't play as a teammate, horrible as a teammate, doesn't get his teammates involved, etc.

I amnot sure why you are so big on the "non-super stars" team. To me it is less about "super stars" than finding people who can play well together, and obviously who can adjust to the international style


----------



## NJ+VC

PG-Kidd=no explanation needed 
SG- Carter=was #1 scorer for USA at the last olympics he played in..and his shot is better + you can't forget his penetration
SF-Artest=for his defence, would shut down the #1 option on the opposing team, with nice offence
PF-Sheed= nice rebounding, and another good shooter on offence
C- Garnett= awesome all-round player

OR--a completly different team

Iverson (scorer)
ray allen (scorer)
Tmac or lebron (scorer)
Duncan (defence+offence)
b, miller- nice shot, fine rebounding too


----------



## HallOfFamer

JNice said:


> PG: Bibby
> SG: Kobe
> SF: Tmac
> PF: Garnett
> C: Duncan
> 
> Love Kidd but I don't like having a poor shooter on the court in the international game. And I'm assuming Shaq wouldn't play.
> 
> Bench: Iverson, Ray Allen, Mike Redd, Amare, Dwight


Nice team. But I read Duncan said he would never play international ball again, so I'd probably put Amare at center.


----------



## step

Hinrich - Jones ( I want Billups, but i think he'll be a bit old come the next olympics )
Ray Allen - Redd 
Kobe - LBJ/J.Johnson 
KG - Amare
Okafor - Chandler

Went with PG who can actually shoot the 3, Iverson, Wade, Marbury were pitiful from long range (also a reason Carmelo was left out too). I'm also iffy on having LBJ, he needs to improve his J quite a bit. Also factored in guys who would most likely decline. 

2nd thought i feel KG would most probably decline - Would move Amare over to start, and have Swift as backup. Howard could creep his way in if he becomes a bit stronger, same goes for Bosh.


----------



## futuristxen

Stromile Swift? On an olympic team? Why?


----------



## SeaNet

step said:


> Hinrich - Jones ( I want Billups, but i think he'll be a bit old come the next olympics )
> Ray Allen - Redd
> Kobe - LBJ/J.Johnson
> KG - Amare
> Okafor - Chandler
> 
> Went with PG who can actually shoot the 3, Iverson, Wade, Marbury were pitiful from long range (also a reason Carmelo was left out too). I'm also iffy on having LBJ, he needs to improve his J quite a bit. Also factored in guys who would most likely decline.
> 
> 2nd thought i feel KG would most probably decline - Would move Amare over to start, and have Swift as backup. Howard could creep his way in if he becomes a bit stronger, same goes for Bosh.


Amare, Swift Okafor and Chandler as your big men. :no:


----------



## SeaNet

JNice said:


> So you lambaste everyone and then that is the genius you come up with? :laugh:


My specific goal was to come up w/ an international team wo/ the usual suspects that could very successfully play international style basketball. I have done that. And it would beat those fantasy teams everyone else is coming up w/ in international ball. Who have the Argentinians beaten us w/ on their front line? The Serbians? Hell, the freaking Germans beat us w/ Dirk and nobody. Its an entirely different game, and people would be sending worse versions of the same teams we have had our asses handed to us w/. So yes, I lambaste their teams.


----------



## SeaNet

futuristxen said:


> Nah, I've seen guys like Vince Carter, Allen Iverson, and T-mac all play together in the international game. It actually works really well. Kobe and T-Mac are both excellent shooters, especially when left wide open, as will often happen in international basketball. Heck, even with a guy in their face, both can knock down the perimeter shot. Both are much better suited for the international game than Rip Hamilton is. Heck, Kobe grew up in the international game. I hate the guy, but he knows how to play international basketball.
> 
> As far as Amare, you have to have real big men, who can get you points on the block. And there's none better than Amare. I agree Rasheed would be a really good option to bring along, were it not for him being ****ing insane.
> 
> I'm not sending an all-star team, I'm sending our best players. It's similiar to when Brazil picks it's national team. You still have to pick the stars, because they are stars for a reason, and they are the strength of your country, but you can't send a million midfielders, you need to send a well rounded team, representing the best in your country for each role. Not sending stars just for the sake of not sending stars is just plain dumb. We just have to get the mix right, and give them a good coach with enough time to get a system going. We need a coach who can build fast(Nelson, D'Antoni), not someone who needs to break guys down and teach(Phil Jackson, Larry Brown). I think picking the right coach is just as important as picking the team at this point.


That has been our strategy again and again, and it doesn't work. 1st of all, the top guys don't all go, then the next best players are chosen and we end up w/ exactly what we had the last time, and the time before that. And even if they did all go, its no guarantee. Its a losing strategy. Its proven itself multiple times. You cannot rely on star power. You have to build an international style team.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

SeaNet said:


> You cannot rely on star power. You have to build an international style team.


This is not true. USA can make other teams play their style, they just have to cover up minor holes that international teams can and will expose. Better defending big guys who can get out on the international big guys who can shoot (Wallace and Garnett), and long range shooters (Allen, McGrady, Kobe) pretty much take care of the whole international transition. From there, it's a wrap. If international teams can't play zone on the USA, they'll lose by 20+ every game.


----------



## magic_bryant

Kobe has to be on any Olympic team. A) he KNOWS International b-ball and B) anyone watch the All-Star games when all the stars are together? usually Kobe plays PG for most of the time and steady's everything GREATLY. 

To bring the Gold back: 

PG- Kobe, Bibby, Brent Barry
SG- T-Mac, Ray Allen
SF- LeBron, Rashard Lewis
PF- Jermaine O'Neal, Amare
C- Rasheed Wallace, Dwight Howard

Kobe/T-Mac/LeBron take turns initiating the offense. No set PG, though Kobe probably takes the PG duties due to his slow calming effect, he's just never rattled by pressure. Have T-Mac as a shooter, LeBron for slashing and playmaking when Kobe is feeling it. You can have "small" lineups and switch up quickly with equally talented, yet LONGER BIG lineups. Shooters off the bench in Allen, Barry, Lewis, and Bibby. 3 of those 4 can also playmake. Bigs in JO and Rasheed that can switch interchangeably from 4-5 and play out on the perimeter on Offense OR Defense, opening up the lanes on offense so that Kobe, T-Mac, or LeBron can cut or postup.


----------



## Virtuoso

At power forward Dirk Nowitzki is the best player in FIBA, probably the best overall player.

At center, Brad Miller is the best FIBA center. Having said that, you can't expect the guy to play. He has horrendous durability and always breaks down during the season. He's also known to relish his offseason on the farm 

American "International style" bigmen:

Kevin Garnett (don't think he'll play though)
Rasheed
Chris Bosh
*Troy Murphy*, could develop into a similar player to Brad
Lamar Odom, he played well in Athens
Brian Cardinal...

and to a degree, Kurt Thomas

Like it ot not, Kobe is going to be on the team, so deal with it. I have a hunch Chandler will be on it too, at least as a bench player. I'd love for Vince to be on the team but I doubt he'll play again, the only reason he played in 2003 was "to get in shape for a new season after injury." Ray Allen said he wants to get paid for wearing the USA jersey, heck no.

*2006* WC Japan team: 
Bibby, Hinrich
Kobe, Redd
LeBron, Battier/Artest, Korver
Bosh (great FIBA player), Murphy (I know his D sucks)
Howard-Chandler (he can be a monster in FIBA, believe it, he's not 6'6 like "big" Ben )

+Another big man, not sure who fits right now.

With this team you won't have evenly distributed minutes because "everyone is so good," you'll have Kobe and LeBron averaging 30+ minutes like they should, guys can dominate. Players backing them up are specialists. An important factor is to have players in roles they are used to playing in the NBA, Redd will have to adjust... maybe a Jon Barry would be better.

The next big test is this summer not in 2008 guys! Colangelo has said he wants the same core for the 06 and 08 games.

Coach: Rick Carlisle


----------



## Scinos

I agree with SeaNet, in terms of the style of team. 

With the trapezoid lane, a lot of the NBA big men just don't work. I think you have to have bigs who can consistently hit the outside jumper, so you can stretch the defense and effective run pick and rolls. Remember, the moving screen is rarely called in the international game, so it's taylor made to run an offense with a heavy dose of screen plays. 

Good ball movement is also important, although it's tough to achieve as the players and the coach are usually thrown together at the last minute. It would helped by having good playmakes (e.g. Bibby, B.Miller), and guys who can work well w/o the ball though (e.g. Rip, Rashard).


----------



## step

> Amare, Swift Okafor and Chandler as your big men.


Well its my understanding Duncan doesn't want to play int ball again. And after seeing how upset he got at the refereeing, having Rasheed Wallace would be a laugh.
I'd figure Amare would just take over Duncans role in the post. Let him work down there, if he's unable to make a shot, kick it out to the others who aren't just standing around and watching, but actually cutting and setting picks. Chandler and Okafor are decent defenders in the post, can rebound and aren't midgets like you hoped for. I threw in Swift as he's young and i think he'll develop in time for the olympics. Plus there are ample of other people to score, its not like he's the focal point of the offense, or needs to be.

I think the majority would put their egos aside and actually try and play the style required. I can't remember if they've selected the coach already, but i think D'Antoni would be more successful than the likes of Larry Brown.

My selection was thrown together pretty quickly, i'm still umming and arring between Jones and Bibby, but i can never make up my mind. Cut Swift and throw in Howard.


----------



## step

> At center, Brad Miller is the best FIBA center. Having said that, you can't expect the guy to play. He has horrendous durability and always breaks down during the season. He's also known to relish his offseason on the farm


Couldn't of said it better myself.



> Like it ot not, Kobe is going to be on the team, so deal with it. I have a hunch Chandler will be on it too


I have a sense Hinrich, Kobe, Lebron and Chandler will be there. Lebron will squeeze his way into it, he's just too important to the NBA to not have him in the squad.


----------



## KrispyKreme23

I have no problem putting Chandler or someone similar in international ball. His style is not what kills the team. Ben Wallace was not successful a couple years ago because his team sucked. You had a bunch of chuckers like Baron Davis and Paul Pierce running the show. If you put Amare and Chandler at PF and C, they can complement each other nicely.

Then you have maybe
PG: Bibby
SG: Allen/Redd
SF: Kobe or Tmac or Carter or Lebron
and it should work out well.

Last year, you had guys like Boozer at C and Odom at PF and that was the problem because they aren't really big men. Playing small ball is not going to work. Then there was Wade who couldn't hit a jumpshot for his life. With those shooters mentioned above, Amare and Chandler would work quite well, I think.

Rasheed Wallace is going to commit murder playing against the biased refs. Brad Miller would never go to the Olympics. So why not Chandler if none of the stars like Duncan want to come?


----------



## MLKG

I just really disagree with all the "we need a soft guy who can shoot" to play center because that's the "international style".

No. Basketball is still basketball. What you need is tough players will dominate the glass and play defense. Our countries greatest strength is we have superior athletes at every position, why would we want to cripple ourselves by sending Brad Miller types?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

SeaNet said:


> PG: Kidd or Bibby
> SG: Rip
> SF: Rashard Lewis
> PF: Rasheed Wallace
> C: Brad Miller
> 
> _That_ is an international team.


I don't care for Rashard on that team, but I think you are on the right track on your reasoning. Rashard has never struck me as a guy who is particularly dependable or inteligent on the court. The problem is the 2 guys I'd rather have are both foreigners (Dirk Nowitzki, Pau Gasol). Hell I'd probably even rather have Raef LaFrentz than Rashard. Maybe even Donyell Marshall, though he's getting old. Someone with that type of game, anyway.


----------



## SeaNet

Sir Patchwork said:


> This is not true. USA can make other teams play their style, they just have to cover up minor holes that international teams can and will expose. Better defending big guys who can get out on the international big guys who can shoot (Wallace and Garnett), and long range shooters (Allen, McGrady, Kobe) pretty much take care of the whole international transition. From there, it's a wrap. If international teams can't play zone on the USA, they'll lose by 20+ every game.


That strategy hasn't been working all that well for us recently. You aren't going to get all the best players. Guys are going to bow out. Then you end up w/ what we've been sending. Even if you could get them all, I'm not convinced it would work anymore, esp. w/ the best players people are talking about (players that are unsuited to the international game, either by skill or temperment). Might as well build an actual team in the international style. Put a star or two on it (that could flourish in international ball), but build a team.


----------



## SeaNet

Mike luvs KG said:


> I just really disagree with all the "we need a soft guy who can shoot" to play center because that's the "international style".
> 
> No. Basketball is still basketball. What you need is tough players will dominate the glass and play defense. Our countries greatest strength is we have superior athletes at every position, why would we want to cripple ourselves by sending Brad Miller types?


Because those 'athletes' haven't been bringing home the gold.


----------



## SeaNet

step said:


> Well its my understanding Duncan doesn't want to play int ball again. And after seeing how upset he got at the refereeing, having Rasheed Wallace would be a laugh.
> I'd figure Amare would just take over Duncans role in the post. Let him work down there, if he's unable to make a shot, kick it out to the others who aren't just standing around and watching, but actually cutting and setting picks. Chandler and Okafor are decent defenders in the post, can rebound and aren't midgets like you hoped for. I threw in Swift as he's young and i think he'll develop in time for the olympics. Plus there are ample of other people to score, its not like he's the focal point of the offense, or needs to be.
> 
> I think the majority would put their egos aside and actually try and play the style required. I can't remember if they've selected the coach already, but i think D'Antoni would be more successful than the likes of Larry Brown.
> 
> My selection was thrown together pretty quickly, i'm still umming and arring between Jones and Bibby, but i can never make up my mind. Cut Swift and throw in Howard.


It isn't the NBA. You are describing the skills and talents needed to win in the NBA. None of the big men you chose have demonstrated any propensity towards having the skills required to succeed in international style basketball. You are totally focused on post play, which is totally minimized by the trapezoidal lane and the lack of any defensive restrictions.


----------



## tone wone

SeaNet said:


> That strategy hasn't been working all that well for us recently. You aren't going to get all the best players. Guys are going to bow out. Then you end up w/ what we've been sending. Even if you could get them all, I'm not convinced it would work anymore, esp. w/ the best players people are talking about (players that are unsuited to the international game, either by skill or temperment). Might as well build an actual team in the international style. Put a star or two on it (that could flourish in international ball), but build a team.


 so your point?

your arguing not to bring the best perimeter players possible cause they probably wont all show up...what does that have to do with them not being right for the 'international" game..

kobe & McGrady are the best perimeter players in the league for a reason..

..rashard lewis???


----------



## MLKG

SeaNet said:


> Because those 'athletes' haven't been bringing home the gold.


Not true. They brought home the gold 3 Olympics in a row.

The summer before the last Olympics Vince and Ray and T-Mac dominated the qualifying tournament.

When I say athletes I mean complete, talented, basketball players who can shoot from anywhere on the court but also happen to be 6'6"+ and can jump out of the building. Not the Jefferson/Lebron/Wade/Marion guys we had at the last games who could run and jump out of the building but struggled to even get rim on their jumpers.

Our athletes are our strength. Everybody has people who can shoot, what is supposed to set us appart is we have 6'9" guys who have the skill set of their 6'3" guys. Only problem is the 6'9" guys we had on our roster were playing center and power forward and we had 6'0" guys matching up with their 6'3" guys.

There's a pretty enormous difference between Carlos Boozer/Lamar Odom and Amare Stoudamire/Tyson Chandler.

And an even bigger difference between Allen Iverson/Richard Jefferson and Ray Allen/Tracy McGrady.

Sending guys like Brad Miller and Rashard Lewis would only serve to handicap ourselves, just like we did last time.


----------



## jminges

Incase some of you didn't know, Jermaine O'Neal is a pretty good player. He can play forward and center, so if Tim Duncan does not play, I'd invite Jermaine O'Neal. Kevin Garnett and Kobe Bryant are a lock for the team; no way West, Magic, Bird and Jordan don't make them their first calls. Tracy McGrady is better than pretty much every player in the league he can play both off the ball and capable of playing the point position (like Penny Hardaway). LeBron James is the player the NBA is pushing as the "face of the league" and in case some of you didn't know, he's pretty damn good.

Tracy McGrady, Kobe Bryant, LeBron James, Kevin Garnett, Jermaine O'Neal are my starting five.


----------



## SeaNet

tone wone said:


> so your point?
> 
> your arguing not to bring the best perimeter players possible cause they probably wont all show up...what does that have to do with them not being right for the 'international" game..
> 
> kobe & McGrady are the best perimeter players in the league for a reason..
> 
> ..rashard lewis???


I made both arguments. That they aren't all going to show, so building a team around them is a poor decision, because we will end up w/ the same types of teams we've been sending (practical considerations do matter). And, that their games are not suited to international ball, because they like to hold the ball and go one on one, and that doesn't fly in international ball.

As for Rashard Lewis, yes, he's a great choice for international ball. He can handle, pass, and shoot better than maybe any American-born SF in basketball, *AND* he moves the ball. Where's the confusion?


----------



## jminges

SeaNet said:


> I made both arguments. That they aren't all going to show, so building a team around them is a poor decision, because we will end up w/ the same types of teams we've been sending (practical considerations do matter). And, that their games are not suited to international ball, because they like to hold the ball and go one on one, and that doesn't fly in international ball.
> 
> As for Rashard Lewis, yes, he's a great choice for international ball. He can handle, pass, and shoot better than maybe any American-born SF in basketball, *AND* he moves the ball. Where's the confusion?


Yeah, lets do even worse than Athens... lets not send second tier talent... lets send scrubs overseas!


----------



## SeaNet

jminges said:


> Yeah, lets do even worse than Athens... lets not send second tier talent... lets send scrubs overseas!


I guess you guys haven't been watching what our 'stars' have been producing. 6th place finishes. Woo Hoo!!!! That's really been working great.


----------



## HallOfFamer

I still think a team of "superstars" can work. Anyone remember the 2003 Tournament of Americas? They were blowing by teams easily.

That team had Kidd, Carter, TMac, Bibby, Duncan, Iverson and several other stars. They finished 10-0. It's all about the way they work together. They didn't even hit that many 3 pointers, they were running up and down the court and just fastbreaking teams to death.

http://www.usabasketball.com/history/mtoa_2003.html


----------



## RSP83

PG - Jason Kidd/Allen Iverson/Stephon Marbury
SG - Kobe Bryant/Ray Allen
SF - Tracy McGrady/Paul Pierce/Vince Carter
PF - Tim Duncan/Kevin Garnett
C - Shaquille O'Neal/Jermaine O'Neal


----------



## Hoopla

The key would be putting together a team that is familiar playing with one another. There is no substitute for team chemistry.

If that proves impossible, then I would make sure Nash is the starting PG for the team. Oh wait...


----------



## Air Fly

Iverson
Carter
Tmac
Kevin Garnett
Brad Miller

bench..

Kidd
Kobe
Artest
Lewis
Lebron
Amare


----------



## digital jello

I'd rather have Keith Van Horn on the Team USA than Amare Stoudemire. 

Shooters are more valuable.


----------



## MLKG

SeaNet said:


> As for Rashard Lewis, yes, he's a great choice for international ball. He can handle, pass, and shoot better than maybe any American-born SF in basketball, *AND* he moves the ball. Where's the confusion?


Huh?

Outside his 3's almost all of his offense comes from posting guys up. Isn't that what we're trying to avoid in the international game?

Handles and passing? Call me crazy but I've always thought of him as a pretty poor passer. And his 1.5 apg career average doesn't do much to say otherwise. (Ben Wallace averaged more assists last year)

As far as handles and passing go from a small forward I'll take T-Mac, Pierce, Carmello, Jefferson, Prince, Lebron... hell just about anybody over Rashard Lewis.


----------



## RedStripe27

SeaNet said:


> People are still building all star teams. What, I ask, has Amare done in international ball that would make anyone think he should be on the team? He has sucked in international ball. Totally lost out there, yet still, everyone thinks he's the way to go. Boggles the mind. And Dwight Howard? Is that a big guy who can handle, pass, and play effectively on the perimeter? No, he's a HS kid who still doesn't understand the NBA game, let alone the International game.


Amare didn't get ANY playing time in Athens because Larry Brown's reluctance to play youngsters. Amare's jumper and power alone would dominate international competition in my opinion. I'm surprised nobody is mentioning Shawn Marion either. He was easily the most consistent player on the 2004 squad. Not saying he is a lock, but if you guys want a proven player in international competition then you'd have to seriously consider Marion.


----------



## Ballscientist

To win average 32 points per game: 130:98

Wade
LeBron
Amare
Melo
Marion

nobody is quicker than Dream Team 6.


----------



## toutlaw25

SeaNet said:


> As for Rashard Lewis, yes, he's a great choice for international ball. He can handle, pass, and shoot better than maybe any American-born SF in basketball, *AND* he moves the ball. Where's the confusion?


You've got to be kidding. Dude the guy can't pass. He averaged 1 assist per game last season. He can shoot I'll give you that, but there are so many more better options out there. Quit being a homer.


----------



## JNice

SeaNet said:


> He can handle, pass, and shoot better than maybe any American-born SF in basketball, *AND* he moves the ball. Where's the confusion?



I could have sworn McGrady was born in the US.


----------



## SeaNet

toutlaw25 said:


> You've got to be kidding. Dude the guy can't pass. He averaged 1 assist per game last season. He can shoot I'll give you that, but there are so many more better options out there. Quit being a homer.


I'm a Nets fan, who watches and follows the Sonics because I live in Seattle. Look at his assist numbers all you want, I watched the man play last year, in a very Euro-style offense, and he was great. Sonics swung the ball from side to side, he'd be on one side, and someone would be on the other. As such his passes were the pass before the pass that led to the assist. He moved the ball just fine. And instead of me quitting being a homer, how about you quitting talking about things you don't know anything about?


----------



## SeaNet

I don't have much respect for most of your opinions on this subject, but it still boggles my mind that people think 'Shard isn't a good fit for the international game. Oh well, blindness is blindness.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

gio30584 said:


> Kidd: best pure point guard in the league/ "Mr: triple-double"
> 
> Kobe: just nasty in a game, can shoot and get to the rim
> 
> Artest: a complete monster in defense, specailly in the perimeter.
> 
> Garnett: MVP caliber player, just fills up the stats sheet in offense and defense
> 
> Duncan: another MVP caliber player, his fundementall skills are crucial
> 
> it was a hard choice for me, cuz i cant forget about lebron, mcgrady, baron davis, iverson, ray allen, wade, etc.....but i feel this is an awesome lineup, cuz it includes offense, defense, and its versatile.


Almost. I'd have Duncan at power forward and Ben Wallace at center. Garnett can come off the bench.


----------



## toutlaw25

SeaNet said:


> Sonics swung the ball from side to side, he'd be on one side, and someone would be on the other. As such his passes were the pass before the pass that led to the assist.


How convenient. He can toss the ball around the perimeter. That doesn't make him a good passer. I watched many Sonics games last year and he is a below average passer at best.



SeaNet said:


> And instead of me quitting being a homer, how about you quitting talking about things you don't know anything about?


I guess I don't know anything because my opinion differs from yours. Okay you win.


----------



## toutlaw25

SeaNet said:


> I don't have much respect for most of your opinions on this subject, but it still boggles my mind that people think 'Shard isn't a good fit for the international game.


That should tell you something. Slowly, but surely your learning.


----------



## step

****, I totally forgot about Jermaine O'Neal. 

Redo :
Hinrich, Bibby
Redd, Kobe
McGrady, LBJ
KG, J.O'Neal, Amare (someone will probably be hurt or turn down the invite, 2/3 is decent enough)
Chandler, Okafor
(will most probably have KG and J.O'Neal start together)



> It isn't the NBA. You are describing the skills and talents needed to win in the NBA. None of the big men you chose have demonstrated any propensity towards having the skills required to succeed in international style basketball. You are totally focused on post play, which is totally minimized by the trapezoidal lane and the lack of any defensive restrictions.


Yeah, Amare got a lot of playing time under Brown... so did most of the other youngsters.
I'm totally focused on post play, have a look at teams like Germany and Spain, they basically let Dirk and Pau do their own thing down low, and guess what, it works. I'm very confident of my redo team, KG and O'Neal can shoot, and won't get pushed over or even ejected like Miller and Rasheed.

You'll probably ridicule this lineup like you've done with everyone elses, but just coz opinions don't match, you don't have to call everyone else an idiot to dispute it.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

Kirky baby!


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

08 three years away. 

I would have to go with

Iverson at the 1 (shows he can play the point, Kidd would be too old 36 in 08 they should still have him on the team though)
T-mac at the 2 
Lebron at the 3
KG at the 4
Amare at the 5


----------



## Dooch

I do not know why everyone is putting Amare Stoudemire at "C", I do not consider him that at all.. he usually is at the 4 spot, I would not keep him at the 5....

NJNetFan4Lyfe's Olympic Roster:
PG: Jason Kidd/Allen Iverson/Mike Bibby
SG: Tracy McGrady/Vince Carter/Kobe Bryant/Dwayne Wade/LeBron James/Paul Pierce
SF: Richard Jefferson/Shawn Marion/Ron Artest
PF: Tim Duncan/Amare Stoudemire/ Kevin Garnett/Rashard Lewis
C: Ben Wallace/ Shaquille O' Neal

Bench: Manu Ginobili, Kirk Hinrich, Emeka Okafor, Rip Hamilton.. many players.. cannot think of all of them..


----------



## GoDWade

SeaNet said:


> I'm a Nets fan, who watches and follows the Sonics because I live in Seattle. Look at his assist numbers all you want, I watched the man play last year, in a very Euro-style offense, and he was great. Sonics swung the ball from side to side, he'd be on one side, and someone would be on the other. As such his passes were the pass before the pass that led to the assist. He moved the ball just fine. And instead of me quitting being a homer, how about you quitting talking about things you don't know anything about?



I am a T-Mac fan. He is one of the best players in the NBA, he has good fundamentals, he has leadership, he is a great scorer, he plays defense, he can shoot, post-up, rebound. He moves the ball just fine, he is the key to the Rockets' offense, and the Rockets' offense flow from him.

Not saying Lewis should not be on the team, but why should Lewis be ahead of T-Mac, when it is OBVIOUS that T-MAC IS THE BETTER PLAYER ALL AROUND?


----------



## sai

Hinrich
Wade
James
Amare
J.O'Neil


But Germany and Nowitzki will win Olympia anyway


----------



## CrackerJack

C - Big Ben
PF - Sheed
SF - The Prince
SG - Rip
PG - Chauncey


----------



## jminges

Coach: Phil Jackson

PG Tracy McGrady
SG Kobe Bryant
SF LeBron James
PF Kevin Garnett
C Jermaine O'Neal


----------



## digital jello

CrackerJack said:


> C - Big Ben
> PF - Sheed
> SF - The Prince
> SG - Rip
> PG - Chauncey


This is hard to argue against.


----------



## Pioneer10

digital jello said:


> This is hard to argue against.


 Yep they would be favored to win against any international team


----------



## ChrisWoj

gio30584 said:


> after the US mens basketball team won the bronze medal in the last olympics, it seems the rest of the world has caught up. now an upcoming olympics is only around the corner and the pressure for the US mens team to perform and win the gold is higher than ever due to the rising competition. assuming that our best american NBA players are able to attend the olympics, who do you think should be the starting five? in my opinion it should be PG:Jason Kidd, SG: Kobe, SF: Artest, PF: Kevin Garnett, C: Tim Duncan.
> what do you guys think?......


 :whatever: :whatever: :whatever: 
Seriously, you want a 35 year old Jason Kidd, a 33 year old Kevin Garnett, and a 33 year old Tim Duncan playing on the International team? Duncan maybe, but I think Garnett and Kidd (if Kidd is still playing, he's been hurt a lot lately) will spend their summers in massage parlors getting their aches rubbed out (probably in more ways than one).

My picks would probably be along the lines of:

5 - DWIGHT HOWARD - He'll have four years of NBA playing under his belt, and by then he should hit 7'+ (6'11 as 19 year old), he'll also add to his 250lb of muscle... So we'll be talking a 7'+, 275lb+ dominant player in the middle that can really do some damage without a 3 second rule.

4 - ELTON BRAND - At 6'8 and 275lb he is thick and unlikely to get shoved around much. He's a talented rebounder and scorer as well, and he'd hold up well against international PFs in the key on offense. He'll be 29 and just starting the tail of his prime years when the `08 Olympics come up.

3 - LEBRON JAMES - By the time 2008 comes around there will be no stopping him from getting on that team if he wants to be there. His defense is improving, his jumper is improving, he'd likely be the focal point of the offense with the skillset he is likely to develop by this time.

2 - RICHARD HAMILTON - 30 years old in `08 he'll be a step slower than he is now, but he'll likely be just as good at stopping and popping on a dime. In addition to this, the short I-Nat 3PT line (20.50ft vs. 23.75ft) will give him a dangerous outside shot (and by then his NBA 3PT J should be much improved as he continues to hone his game).

1 - SHAUN LIVINGSTON - A bigger PG with the ability to spread the ball around, he has the ability to find lanes to his destination that few can claim to have. Right now he's very raw, and this is a risky choice, but I say that by `08 he becomes one of the top distributors in the league.

So there's my team. Sure, I picked two guys that are rookies this year, and a guy that is a second year guy... but I also have vets in Rip and Elton to steady the young blood. In `08 this is what I predict will be the Olympic squad.


-Chris.
_do i have your approval, almighty seanet? :banana: _


----------



## Premier

I think I've done something like this before:

C - Tim Duncan / Rasheed Wallace
PF - Kevin Garnett / Lamar Odom
SF - Tracy McGrady / Ron Artest
SG - Kobe Bryant / Ray Allen
PG - Chauncey Billups / LeBron James

Have Greg Oden and Mike Miller as your injury replacements and you have a winner.

Howard, Wallace, Garnett, and Odom can effectively hit mid-range jump shots with the latter three being able to go as far as the perimeter if necessary. They are all good post players, with only Odom being below average on post defense. Greg Oden will be the enforcer. I would prefer less dominant big men, who can do a lot of things and pass well.

There is no way you can leave off Kobe Bryant and Tracy McGrady, elite wing players who can shoot, score, defend, pass, and rebound all in a high level. There may be some selfishness, but I don't see why anyone would exclude them. I fully expect LeBron to be a good shooter and excellent defender by '08. Ron Artest is the perimeter defender to contain the Macijauskas' of the world and has shown that he can be a good offensive player. Ray Allen is another shooter.

Chauncey Billups can shoot. LeBron can pass.

Mike Miller is the shooter that the '04 team lacked. I just like him.


----------



## Minstrel

If I have my choice of the entire (American-born) NBA:

*Point Guard:* Ray Allen
*Shooting Guard:* Kobe Bryant
*Small Forward:* Tracy McGrady
*Power Forward:* Kevin Garnett
*Center:* Tim Duncan

Zone this team, and Allen will swish three-pointers and Bryant and McGrady will drill mid-range jumpers until their arms get tired. Both Duncan and Garnett are excellent passers. They're also vacuums on the boards. Man up on this lineup and Duncan and Garnett will dominate inside, while Allen, McGrady and Bryant slash through lane for baskets.

Duncan was ineffective in the last Olympics because they zoned him and when he passed, his teammates bricked their shots. That wouldn't happen with this lineup.

These types of teams destroyed international competition in the past. Other national teams have closed the talent gap a bit, but there's still no comparison in terms of skill and athleticism.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Why do people keep posting teams that would work today when we're talking three years down the road, when these guys are putting the finishing touches on their masterpiece careers. This isn't to say they won't be stars, but they will have far better things to do with their summers, like rest up for the following season and keep injury free. Seriously.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Premier said:


> There is no way you can leave off Kobe Bryant and Tracy McGrady, elite wing players who can shoot, score, defend, pass, and rebound all in a high level. There may be some selfishness, but I don't see why anyone would exclude them.


Excluded under the assumption that they'd find an excuse to rest their aching bones and sit out anyway, so no point in assuming they come. Seriously. They won't be old by any means, Kobe at 30 and T-Mac at 29, and I chose guys of those same ages... but they're of the superstar level that they'll have endorsements to work on (making comercials!), movie spots to do (c'mon, every superstar needs some cameos!), and 17 year olds to fool around with (okay, only one of them). These are busy men who will be looking forward to a break from basketball during the off season after 12 and 11 years in the game (respectively), and a few weeks cramped up on an Olympic compound won't seem so illustrious to guys of their caliber.


-Chris.


----------



## Minstrel

ChrisWoj said:


> Why do people keep posting teams that would work today when we're talking three years down the road, when these guys are putting the finishing touches on their masterpiece careers.


Garnett and Duncan are both 29 (both born in the spring on 1976). They will be 32 in three years. I think they'll both be comfortably in their late primes, hardly "putting the finishing touches" on their careers, unless they suffer serious injuries before then.


----------



## ChrisWoj

My bad, I -for some reason- thought they'd be 33 at that time. However, 32 or 33, they're still going to be suffering aching nags and pains fairly constantly due to long and rigorous years already under their belts. It won't be to the point that it will affect their games yet (although I think Garnett's will be affected around the time he is 34 all at once), but the pains will be there.

Many professional athletes have described this point at the end of their primes (football players a younger age, baseball players an older age) where their games are still elevated and strong but after the games and during the off-season they have to deal with aches and pains that foretell of what is to come. It isn't performance affecting, but it is the type of thing you rest during the off season for every year to recharge or else it will become performance affecting.

In addition, look at a young player like Yao Ming. He has had to play international ball each summer and his endurence has been affected greatly. He does have foul trouble, yes, but even when he doesn't his minutes ARE cut down by fatigue. Playing all year round is simply a bad idea at any age, but when you're in your 30s? That really makes it rough.


-Chris.


----------



## Minstrel

I agree with the general idea that all players won't be willing to play on the Olympic team, in the real world. But without knowing who will and who won't go, how can we pick? The easiest thing to do is build the team one would _want_ to represent the nation. Depending on who accepts, you go to backup options.


----------



## SeaNet

Minstrel said:


> I agree with the general idea that all players won't be willing to play on the Olympic team, in the real world. But without knowing who will and who won't go, how can we pick? The easiest thing to do is build the team one would _want_ to represent the nation. Depending on who accepts, you go to backup options.


That's exactly the way we ended up w/ the past 3 or more teams. The results speak for themselves. Its not the way to build a team. Build a real team, w/ role players, stars, defensive specialists, 3-point shooters, etc. Then when one of them bows out, you replace that role, and keep the team concept intact.


----------



## Minstrel

SeaNet said:


> That's exactly the way we ended up w/ the past 3 or more teams. The results speak for themselves. Its not the way to build a team. Build a real team, w/ role players, stars, defensive specialists, 3-point shooters, etc. Then when one of them bows out, you replace that role, and keep the team concept intact.


I did build my team to fill roles. I just picked the best players to fill those roles. As a player bows out, I'll find the next best player to fill that role.


----------



## SeaNet

Minstrel said:


> I did build my team to fill roles. I just picked the best players to fill those roles. As a player bows out, I'll find the next best player to fill that role.


Stars have not proven capable of being role players on teams past. At least not capable enough for the US not to be embarrassed.


----------



## JNice

SeaNet said:


> Stars have not proven capable of being role players on teams past. At least not capable enough for the US not to be embarrassed.



What about the other "Dream Teams" ? They were pretty successful and full of stars.


----------



## ChrisWoj

SeaNet said:


> Stars have not proven capable of being role players on teams past. At least not capable enough for the US not to be embarrassed.


Correction: Stars proved quite capable when it was considered an honor to be a part of the team. If Minstrel can give us a way to spice up the US Basketball team and make it an honor to merely be a part of it, as opposed to it being a stupid waste of time over the summer... then he can use his team. Superstars go out there like it is a chore. They don't seem to really actually CARE about playing, much less subverting themselves to being a mere role player.

Minstrel, this is where your team is flawed. Notice how even in my own picks I had to begin with IF Lebron James wants on there will be no stopping him by `08... big IF but at least I pointed out that it was iffy in the first place.

For players that are already nothing more than 2nd tier stars, such as Hamilton, Brand, etc... going out into the Olympic games is a moment to shine and show their talents away from the shadows of their teammates (or their "team game" as Rip is overshadowed by). They are more likely to take it and fly with anything to be the headline players on a winning olympic team.


-Chris.


----------



## Minstrel

ChrisWoj said:


> Correction: Stars proved quite capable when it was considered an honor to be a part of the team. If Minstrel can give us a way to spice up the US Basketball team and make it an honor to merely be a part of it, as opposed to it being a stupid waste of time over the summer... then he can use his team. Superstars go out there like it is a chore. They don't seem to really actually CARE about playing, much less subverting themselves to being a mere role player.
> 
> Minstrel, this is where your team is flawed. Notice how even in my own picks I had to begin with IF Lebron James wants on there will be no stopping him by `08... big IF but at least I pointed out that it was iffy in the first place.
> 
> For players that are already nothing more than 2nd tier stars, such as Hamilton, Brand, etc... going out into the Olympic games is a moment to shine and show their talents away from the shadows of their teammates (or their "team game" as Rip is overshadowed by). They are more likely to take it and fly with anything to be the headline players on a winning olympic team.


But some superstars will go...like Duncan did. I think it depends on the situation; the Olympics had no cache, because it seemed like a formality. Perhaps now that the "NBA stars" were embarrassed, it'll be seen as more of a priority. Or not. I just don't know who will be available and who won't.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Minstrel said:


> But some superstars will go...like Duncan did. I think it depends on the situation; the Olympics had no cache, because it seemed like a formality. Perhaps now that the "NBA stars" were embarrassed, it'll be seen as more of a priority. Or not. I just don't know who will be available and who won't.


I'll bet you T-Mac wasn't embarrassed. I'll be Kobe didn't care too much. I'll bet Shaq Diesel was just thinking how much they would have dominated if he had been there and then he shrugged it off. These guys becoming embarrassed by how bad others play? They just look at their own personal stock rising when that happens. That's bull**** reasoning.


-Chris.


----------



## Minstrel

ChrisWoj said:


> That's bull**** reasoning.


Sorry, kid. I guess, in the end, I don't really care. It was just fun to build a Dream Team.

You can worry about the details.


----------



## futuristxen

SeaNet said:


> Stars have not proven capable of being role players on teams past. At least not capable enough for the US not to be embarrassed.


That's not true. It's just a matter of getting stars that have their strengths in the game in diffrent areas. Likesay instead of getting all the star forwards under 6 foot 9 on one team, you might get a few more guards. Maybe a Center or two.

You need a good system, good coaching, and players of all stripes. The last olympic team was the least talented we've sent to the olympics, and the least diverse skill wise. All of our guards were the undersized shoot first type. All of our forwards were small. And our center was mobbed in the paint.

The team we qualified with was much better, and much more balanced. Frankly with the team we did send, we were fortunate to get a bronze medal in the last olympics.


----------



## c_dog

pg-Bibby/Hinrich
sg-kobe/wade
sf-t-mac/lebron/korver
pf-amare/bosh
c-dwight/okafor

slide KG, Duncan in there if they decide to play, but i doubt it. i doubt kobe and t-mac plays either(it seems superstars usually reject the offer), so you're basically looking at hinrich, wade, lebron, amare, dwight, okafor, bosh, korver as the future of US basketball. that's a pretty good group if you ask me. so they won't have a lot of time to gel, but i think most of these guys played against each other and once in a while team up in all star games and basically grew up together.. i think they are a special group and they understand each other's games.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Minstrel said:


> Sorry, kid. I guess, in the end, I don't really care. It was just fun to build a Dream Team.
> 
> You can worry about the details.


That's nice, old man, too bad that isn't what the thread asked for.

You can worry about your team in a post asking for your dream team.


-Chris.


----------



## futuristxen

ChrisWoj said:


> That's nice, old man, too bad that isn't what the thread asked for.
> 
> You can worry about your team in a post asking for your dream team.
> 
> 
> -Chris.


Whoa. Minstrel getting into it with the Funky Pong Champion!!


----------



## ChrisWoj

futuristxen said:


> Whoa. Minstrel getting into it with the Funky Pong Champion!!


I'm the champ, baby! Can't no one stop me! Ain't no one gonna take me down, baby! Funk like a butterfly, pong like a bee... I AM THE GREATEST THERE'LL EVER BE!


----------



## TanDaMan87

PG nash
SG kobe bryant
SF mcgrady
PF duncan
C O'neal


backups : KG, Kidd, LB, Redd, Iverson, Allens, Carter, Artest.


----------



## rebelsun

If you could pick anyone and they would all play:

Kidd/AI
LeBron/Wade/Allen
KG/Artest
Duncan/Jermaine/Lewis
Shaq/Amare


----------



## Minstrel

ChrisWoj said:


> That's nice, old man, too bad that isn't what the thread asked for


Sure it was. What it wasn't asking for was overwrought whining. Save that for matters off this site.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Overwrought whining, breaking out the biggest words in your vocabulary buddy? Well time for me to break out my biggest: antidisestablishmentarianism (not counting medical dictionary words, such as the famous black lung disease special: pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcaniconeosis). That's right. I said it. You can't deny it. I put it right out there on the table. Step off *****!


-Chris.


----------



## dwade3

hahah the dude the posted before me put Nash....just forget that his name is Mr. Canada...

anyways....

Dream Team or a team that would handle international play, if the olympics we're after next season....

Dream Team:

PG: Stephon Marbury
SG: Dwyane Wade
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Kevin Garnett
C: Tim Duncan

International Play:

PG: Chauncy Billups
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Ron Artest
PF: Tim Duncan
C: Jermaine Oneal


5 Years From Now

PG: Kirk Hinrich/Luke Ridnour
SG: Dwyane Wade/Jason Richardson
SF: Lebron James/Gerald Green
PF: Chris Bosh/Marvin Williams
C: Dwight Howard/Amare Stoudamire


----------



## IbizaXL

just want to apologize for my mistake when i started this thread. i was so sure that the olympics where going to begin next year, but i was wrong. seeing how it will in 2008, my picks for the strating lineup wouldve been a bit different. ill be back with my new lineup for the "olympic team"....in 2008! :rings:


----------



## SeaNet

futuristxen said:


> That's not true. It's just a matter of getting stars that have their strengths in the game in diffrent areas. Likesay instead of getting all the star forwards under 6 foot 9 on one team, you might get a few more guards. Maybe a Center or two.
> 
> You need a good system, good coaching, and players of all stripes. *The last olympic team was the least talented we've sent to the olympics, and the least diverse skill wise.* All of our guards were the undersized shoot first type. All of our forwards were small. And our center was mobbed in the paint.
> 
> The team we qualified with was much better, and much more balanced. Frankly with the team we did send, we were fortunate to get a bronze medal in the last olympics.


And how did we go about building that team? The same way people are proposing we build the next one. Build a team of interlocking superstar parts, then replace who bows out. That's how we ended up w/ what you yourself just called the least talented and least diverse skill wise team we've ever sent.

Build a team. And a team built to win in International style ball. That means lots of movement, big men who are capable on the perimeter, and above all else a team filled w/ players who do not primarily desire to play one on one.


----------



## tone wone

SeaNet said:


> And how did we go about building that team? The same way people are proposing we build the next one. Build a team of interlocking superstar parts, then replace who bows out. That's how we ended up w/ what you yourself just called the least talented and least diverse skill wise team we've ever sent.
> 
> Build a team. And a team built to win in International style ball. That means lots of movement, big men who are capable on the perimeter, and above all else a team filled w/ players who do not primarily desire to play one on one.


so what happens when those "other" players decide not to come...and the players after them...

you cant plan for who is and isn't gonna show up unless they tell you before the whole process they dont want to participate.

you're anti-superstar


----------



## IbizaXL

i have a feeling that, whichever players end up going, are going with a sense of purpose .....they want to prove that the U.S is still the best basketball team in the world. i really want the next dream team to scare all the other teams and make them feel like theres no hope to beat the U.S. team, to make them cry! then again, am i being a bit too unrealistic? could it posibbly be that the U.S. will never win the gold again cuz many of our top players refuse to go? we shall see in 2008. i cant wait!


----------



## LameR

Kidd
Allen
Artest
KG
Shaq

Bench: AI, LBJ, Wade, Bowen, McGrady, J. O'Neal, Amare


----------



## SeaNet

tone wone said:


> you're anti-superstar


Is this like being anti-abortion, or something?


----------



## The_Franchise

The important thing is we leave 2 or 3 big names out and continue to act as if we are too good for the olympics. It's always nice to have an excuse when you don't even finish on the podium.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Starters:

PG- Kirk Hinrich 
SG- Dwayne Wade
SF- LeBron James
PF- Dwight Howard
C- Amare Stoudemire

Bench:

SF- Carmelo Anthony
PG- Shaun Livingston
SG- Ben Gordon
PF- Marvin Williams
C- Emeka Okafor
SG- Michael Redd
PF- Chris Bosh


----------



## sportkingJSP13

Lebron
Kobe
T-Mac
Amare
Oden


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

1. AI
2. Kobe
3. Lebron
4. Amare

"gulp"

5. Bynum

:biggrin:


----------



## Amareca

dwade3 said:


> 5 Years From Now
> 
> PG: Kirk Hinrich/Luke Ridnour
> SG: Dwyane Wade/Jason Richardson
> SF: Lebron James/Gerald Green
> PF: Chris Bosh/Marvin Williams
> C: Dwight Howard/Amare Stoudamire


Good Lord Amare, won't be backing up Howard and Bosh.

You take Lebron, Amare, a real PG, a bunch of shooters/defenders, guys who understand their roles... That's how Team USA would be a winner, not by putting together 10 allstars who don't have a clear pecking order.


----------



## Schizogenius

PG: Wade
SG: Lebron
SF: Carmelo
PF: Amare
C: Duncan

Oh wait...Wasn't that the team that had been manhandled in Athens ? Well, I think it was...

But Americans don't seem to understand.

This is FIBA Ball, not Circus Ball. Look at the European Championship this year. Look at the Gold Medalist, Greece, tell me how many NBA Players they have. Look at Germany and the quality of their players outside of Dirk. What do you see ? You see that it does take more than pure talent to win under real Basketball rules (=> FIBA Rules). You have teams like Serbia, Russia and Turkey finishing the tournament at the 8th spot even though they have up to 4 NBA players plus European Star players.

So believe me, sending an All Star team won't guarantee you nothing, US folks. Most likely it'll guarantee you an early exit.

I'd send this team, based on my expanded knowledge of FIBA Ball.

PG: M. Bibby

SG: R. Hamilton

SF: T. McGrady

PF: E. Brand

C: J. O'Neal

The backcourt contains players, who can all shoot ball off the dribble or in the catch and shoot. The PG is unselfish and able to run setplays. McGrady is the star of the team, most setplays will be ran for him. In International competition his combination of size and skill will create mismatches, he'll be the Nowitzki type of player.
In the Frontcourt there is Elton Brand, who can rebound block shots. He also can score on the low post and hit the midrange jumper. Jermaine O'Neal would be the 2nd option in this team. He can score on the low post, but has range to the FIBA 3 point line. He would spent a lot of time in the Highpost and sometimes plays will be ran through him as the focal point in the Highpost.


----------



## SeaNet

Schizogenius said:


> PG: Wade
> SG: Lebron
> SF: Carmelo
> PF: Amare
> C: Duncan
> 
> Oh wait...Wasn't that the team that had been manhandled in Athens ? Well, I think it was...
> 
> But Americans don't seem to understand.
> 
> This is FIBA Ball, not Circus Ball. Look at the European Championship this year. Look at the Gold Medalist, Greece, tell me how many NBA Players they have. Look at Germany and the quality of their players outside of Dirk. What do you see ? You see that it does take more than pure talent to win under real Basketball rules (=> FIBA Rules). You have teams like Serbia, Russia and Turkey finishing the tournament at the 8th spot even though they have up to 4 NBA players plus European Star players.
> 
> So believe me, sending an All Star team won't guarantee you nothing, US folks. Most likely it'll guarantee you an early exit.
> 
> I'd send this team, based on my expanded knowledge of FIBA Ball.
> 
> PG: M. Bibby
> 
> SG: R. Hamilton
> 
> SF: T. McGrady
> 
> PF: E. Brand
> 
> C: J. O'Neal
> 
> The backcourt contains players, who can all shoot ball off the dribble or in the catch and shoot. The PG is unselfish and able to run setplays. McGrady is the star of the team, most setplays will be ran for him. In International competition his combination of size and skill will create mismatches, he'll be the Nowitzki type of player.
> In the Frontcourt there is Elton Brand, who can rebound block shots. He also can score on the low post and hit the midrange jumper. Jermaine O'Neal would be the 2nd option in this team. He can score on the low post, but has range to the FIBA 3 point line. He would spent a lot of time in the Highpost and sometimes plays will be ran through him as the focal point in the Highpost.


Thank you!!!!! Finally some sanity!!!


----------



## SmithRocSSU

This is easy!

Nash
Manu
Peja
Dirk
Bogut


----------



## suchquickshot

SmithRocSSU said:


> This is easy!
> 
> Nash
> Manu
> Peja
> Dirk
> Bogut


HAHAHA :clap: Thats aweome

I would say: 
Iverson
Lebron
TMac
Garnett
Duncan

(Kobe's too much of a ball hog.....TMac is too, but I think he'd fit slightly better than Kobe)


----------



## Stockalone

No matter whcih line-up is going to play, the US will lose. The players doesn´t take the Olympics serious. In Lithuania, Argentina or other european or american countries it´s different. The players are proud to represent their country outside, and so players like Saras or Macas playing better than NBA All-Stars like Iverson or Marbury do.


----------



## Steez

How about this...

C - Shaquille O'neal/Amare Stoudamire
PF - Tim Duncan/Kevin Garnett
SF - Tracy McGrady/LeBron James/Vince Carter
SG - Kobe Bryant/Ray Allen/Dwayne Wade
PG - Jason Kidd/Allen Iverson

Coach - Phil Jackson

12 players
1 great coach


----------



## kflo

your going to need a finesse offensive big man like a brad miller for when duncan and shaq inevitably get in foul trouble.


----------



## TonyMontana_83

The biggest thing the USA olympic team needs is *ROLE PLAYERS*.

PG- Kidd/Ridnour
SG- Wade/Allen
SF- James/Artest 
PF- Duncan/Garnett
C- Shaq/Stoudemire

Guard: Kirk Hinrich or Andre Miller
Forward: Shawn Marion or Elton Brand

Just trying to find the 12 best american players is a mistake. USA needs 12 guys who can fill certain roles and do different things on the court without trying to do too much. Of course there will be star players there no matter what that's why I left out McGrady, Iverson and Bryant, among others, because the US needs unselfish players like Ridnour, James, Wade and Duncan/Garnett.


----------



## Schizogenius

Wade and Stoudemire are nor suited for FIBA Ball...

Take all the superstars out...The team only needs like one real Superstar.

Look at your Line up...Nobody can shoot. 

A bad line Up.

It really seems that most users have no clue about FIBA ball.


----------



## jminges

PG Tracy McGrady
SG Kobe Bryant 
SF LeBron James 
PF Kevin Garnett 
C Jermaine O'Neal 

Coach: Phil Jackson

We'll win *gold* for the next eight years.


----------



## TonyMontana_83

> Wade and Stoudemire are nor suited for FIBA Ball...
> 
> Take all the superstars out...The team only needs like one real Superstar.
> 
> Look at your Line up...Nobody can shoot.
> 
> A bad line Up.
> 
> It really seems that most users have no clue about FIBA ball.


 Then who do you suggest? All the good shooters in the NBA are foreigners. Allen and Hinrich are very good 3pt shooters and Marion can hit from time to time as well. I guess Michael Redd could go, but I don't like the one-dimensional type outside shooters.


----------



## Schizogenius

Marion was atrocious from downtown in Athens...And why do you put in Shaq ? In 2008 he'll be really old.

I've already posted my line-up...



Schizogenius said:


> PG: Wade
> SG: Lebron
> SF: Carmelo
> PF: Amare
> C: Duncan
> 
> Oh wait...Wasn't that the team that had been manhandled in Athens ? Well, I think it was...
> 
> But Americans don't seem to understand.
> 
> This is FIBA Ball, not Circus Ball. Look at the European Championship this year. Look at the Gold Medalist, Greece, tell me how many NBA Players they have. Look at Germany and the quality of their players outside of Dirk. What do you see ? You see that it does take more than pure talent to win under real Basketball rules (=> FIBA Rules). You have teams like Serbia, Russia and Turkey finishing the tournament at the 8th spot even though they have up to 4 NBA players plus European Star players.
> 
> So believe me, sending an All Star team won't guarantee you nothing, US folks. Most likely it'll guarantee you an early exit.
> 
> I'd send this team, based on my expanded knowledge of FIBA Ball.
> 
> PG: M. Bibby
> 
> SG: R. Hamilton
> 
> SF: T. McGrady
> 
> PF: E. Brand
> 
> C: J. O'Neal
> 
> The backcourt contains players, who can all shoot ball off the dribble or in the catch and shoot. The PG is unselfish and able to run setplays. McGrady is the star of the team, most setplays will be ran for him. In International competition his combination of size and skill will create mismatches, he'll be the Nowitzki type of player.
> In the Frontcourt there is Elton Brand, who can rebound block shots. He also can score on the low post and hit the midrange jumper. Jermaine O'Neal would be the 2nd option in this team. He can score on the low post, but has range to the FIBA 3 point line. He would spent a lot of time in the Highpost and sometimes plays will be ran through him as the focal point in the Highpost.


----------



## Virtuoso

Schizogenius said:


> Marion was atrocious from downtown in Athens...And why do you put in Shaq ? In 2008 he'll be really old.
> 
> I've already posted my line-up...


Alright, and your 7 subs?


----------



## Nuzzo

My team:

PG-Ridnour(sp?)/ Bibby 
SG-Rip Hamilton/JJ Redick/ best guard who plays in Europe
SF- T-mac/ LeBron/ Jamison(he is perfect for bench player)
PF-Brand/Nick Collison/Jamison(he can play 4 and 5 right)
C- Brad Miller/ JOneal


----------



## Stockalone

jminges said:


> PG Tracy McGrady
> SG Kobe Bryant
> SF LeBron James
> PF Kevin Garnett
> C Jermaine O'Neal
> 
> Coach: Phil Jackson
> 
> We'll win *gold* for the next eight years.


No you won´t. T-Mac can´t play Point Guard well. Kobe has no clue of FIBA Rules. James can´t play againt a zone-defense. Garnett and O´Neal will get in foul trouble, because they can´t play that hard in FIBA competitions.


----------



## jminges

Are you serious? I'm trying HARD not to laugh at some of these suggestions.

Tracy McGrady idolized Penny Hardaway. It's the reason he picked up a basketball. Get a clue! Why do you think he wear's No. 1? Why do you think he wanted to play for the horrible Orlando Magic? I can't believe you said he can't play point. He's got the handles, quickness and stroke better than most point guards in the league. I actually think he's a better point guard than Allen Iverson. He's a better scorer, a better passer and a far better rebounder. Given his size and wingspan, I don't know why you said that, he'd be a monster overseas.

Kobe Bryant doesn't know FIBA rules? The three point line was moved closer, the lane is a trapazoid and it's still a basketball court. Kobe won't have a problem at all converting "NBA" to "FIBA". He's the best mid-range shooter in the league, one of the best 3 point shooters in the league (has range) not to mention he can go for the full game, offensively and defensively, fatigue won't be a factor. He's a much better prospect than Ray Allen, Vince Carter, Dwyane Wade or Richard Jefferson.

LeBron James isn't known for his defense, but at the very least he'll play close to his man. He's not a very good shooter, but the kid was clutch as they come last season when his team was down by 3 and they needed to force overtime - James hit 3 of them, off the top of my head to force OT. On top of that, he's the image of the NBA right now, so marketing him to foreign players would probably be one of the smarter decisions the Team USA council has made. On top of that, he's a freak of nature!

Kevin Garnett is quicker than anyone in Europe, his enourmous wingspan enables to him play off his man to block shots. His anticipation is better than anyone in the league for blocks and steals. I often think of Andre Kirelinko as the white Kevin Garnett. He's a termendous rebounder and he has range to his shot. He's the best prospect to send, he's a lot quicker than Tim Duncan, and he's a lot better scorer than Lamar Odom - as a matter of fact, why was Lamar Odom there anyway?

Jermaine O'Neal is a great defender in the paint. He blocks shots from a variety of angles. His court vision isn't on par with the other four, but he boards well and scores in the paint better than most centers in the league. He's younger than Bryant and Garnett, but has a bad history of injuries. If Tim Duncan declines to play, we should definitely consider sending Jermaine O'Neal. Foul trouble isn't on his scouting report - not like Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry. He protects the ball, he does his job, he's a nice compliment player and star. He just plays in Indiana and no one watches him play.

That's the best team we can send, not only will they be a thrill to watch, it brings excitement to Europe to watch the "Dream Team" - watching Garnett and Bryant shut down the perimeter players and go for 20 each on the other end, with James and McGrady sharing most of the passing... a Phil Jackson coach team runs a specific offense that gets everyone involved, it's a joy to watch when it's played effectively - it should be similar to watching the Bulls Dynasty team again - most people in Europe still remember those teams and fell in love with it. It's great from a marketing and talent perspective. I reitterate... you don't send scrubs overseas and expect them to win gold.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

jminges said:


> Are you serious? I'm trying HARD not to laugh at some of these suggestions.
> 
> Tracy McGrady idolized Penny Hardaway. It's the reason he picked up a basketball. Get a clue! Why do you think he wear's No. 1? Why do you think he wanted to play for the horrible Orlando Magic? I can't believe you said he can't play point. He's got the handles, quickness and stroke better than most point guards in the league. I actually think he's a better point guard than Allen Iverson. He's a better scorer, a better passer and a far better rebounder. Given his size and wingspan, I don't know why you said that, he'd be a monster overseas.
> 
> Kobe Bryant doesn't know FIBA rules? The three point line was moved closer, the lane is a trapazoid and it's still a basketball court. Kobe won't have a problem at all converting "NBA" to "FIBA". He's the best mid-range shooter in the league, one of the best 3 point shooters in the league (has range) not to mention he can go for the full game, offensively and defensively, fatigue won't be a factor. He's a much better prospect than Ray Allen, Vince Carter, Dwyane Wade or Richard Jefferson.
> 
> LeBron James isn't known for his defense, but at the very least he'll play close to his man. He's not a very good shooter, but the kid was clutch as they come last season when his team was down by 3 and they needed to force overtime - James hit 3 of them, off the top of my head to force OT. On top of that, he's the image of the NBA right now, so marketing him to foreign players would probably be one of the smarter decisions the Team USA council has made. On top of that, he's a freak of nature!
> 
> Kevin Garnett is quicker than anyone in Europe, his enourmous wingspan enables to him play off his man to block shots. His anticipation is better than anyone in the league for blocks and steals. I often think of Andre Kirelinko as the white Kevin Garnett. He's a termendous rebounder and he has range to his shot. He's the best prospect to send, he's a lot quicker than Tim Duncan, and he's a lot better scorer than Lamar Odom - as a matter of fact, why was Lamar Odom there anyway?
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal is a great defender in the paint. He blocks shots from a variety of angles. His court vision isn't on par with the other four, but he boards well and scores in the paint better than most centers in the league. He's younger than Bryant and Garnett, but has a bad history of injuries. If Tim Duncan declines to play, we should definitely consider sending Jermaine O'Neal. Foul trouble isn't on his scouting report - not like Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry. He protects the ball, he does his job, he's a nice compliment player and star. He just plays in Indiana and no one watches him play.
> 
> That's the best team we can send, not only will they be a thrill to watch, it brings excitement to Europe to watch the "Dream Team" - watching Garnett and Bryant shut down the perimeter players and go for 20 each on the other end, with James and McGrady sharing most of the passing... a Phil Jackson coach team runs a specific offense that gets everyone involved, it's a joy to watch when it's played effectively - it should be similar to watching the Bulls Dynasty team again - most people in Europe still remember those teams and fell in love with it. It's great from a marketing and talent perspective. I reitterate... you don't send scrubs overseas and expect them to win gold.


This is the best post Ive read on this thread.. Repped. :clap:


----------



## TonyMontana_83

No. Keep Bryant and McGrady off the olympic team. Players like them will only add to the poor level of basketball we've seen the last 2 olympics. I will throw up if Bibby is on the 2008 team. It's obvious Bibby has become one of the most over-rated players in the game.

Schizo, even in 2008 Shaq will still be better than any other American Center we will have.


----------



## CrackerJack

the best thing to do is to get the entire championship team because they already know how each other plays and the coach would know how to use the team, theyd have a better chance than 15 humongous egos


----------



## futuristxen

CrackerJack said:


> the best thing to do is to get the entire championship team because they already know how each other plays and the coach would know how to use the team, theyd have a better chance than 15 humongous egos


If it's the Spurs, most of their team isn't from america.


----------



## TMTTRIO

> the best thing to do is to get the entire championship team because they already know how each other plays and the coach would know how to use the team, theyd have a better chance than 15 humongous egos


That wouldn't work. If the Spurs won the championship most of our players (Manu, Tony, etc) would play with their own national teams and Manu's team is who we are trying to beat.


----------



## jminges

I'll say it for the fifth time in this topic, the "Dream Team" will be:

PG Tracy McGrady
SG Kobe Bryant
SF LeBron James
PF Kevin Garnett
C Jermaine O'Neal

Tim Duncan publically stated he wouldn't play in the Olympics again. So Jermaine O'Neal fills in for him.


----------



## Schizogenius

jminges said:


> I'll say it for the fifth time in this topic, the "Dream Team" will be:
> 
> PG Tracy McGrady
> SG Kobe Bryant
> SF LeBron James
> PF Kevin Garnett
> C Jermaine O'Neal
> 
> Tim Duncan publically stated he wouldn't play in the Olympics again. So Jermaine O'Neal fills in for him.


The question in this thread was, who *should* be in the starting 5, not who will be. Whippersnapper.

And your line up sucks anyway.


----------



## jminges

It's just a collection of the four best basketball players on the planet. Sorry you feel that way.


----------



## Pioneer10

A lineup of Tmac, Kobe, James, Garnett, and O'Neal would suck? Considering they are all decent shooter this seems like a ridiculous statement particularly for international ball


----------



## TonyMontana_83

Wow, if people really believe a lineup of T-Mac, Kobe, KG, James and O'Neal would be good for the olympics then obviously nobody's been paying attention the last 2 olympics. It's not '92 anymore people, times have changed. We need a *TEAM* for the olympics, not a collection of the 5 most talented players in the NBA.


----------



## StephenJackson

jminges said:


> I'll say it for the fifth time in this topic, the "Dream Team" will be:
> 
> PG Tracy McGrady
> SG Kobe Bryant
> SF LeBron James
> PF Kevin Garnett
> C Jermaine O'Neal
> 
> Tim Duncan publically stated he wouldn't play in the Olympics again. So Jermaine O'Neal fills in for him.



I'd rather have LBJ running the point than T-Mac.


----------



## Blink4

TonyMontana_83 said:


> Wow, if people really believe a lineup of T-Mac, Kobe, KG, James and O'Neal would be good for the olympics then obviously nobody's been paying attention the last 2 olympics. It's not '92 anymore people, times have changed. We need a *TEAM* for the olympics, not a collection of the 5 most talented players in the NBA.


are you serious? the problem with the last olympics was because we didnt send our best players. we sent second tier superstars (save duncan and ai) and kids who were to young. if we had sent tmac, kobe, kg, lbj and oneal last year we wouldve kicked ***, and u no it.

Post edited, no personal attacks


----------



## magic_bryant

OMG!!! Does nobody watch the ASG anymore? I'm tired of hearing how Kobe and T-Mac shouldn't go because they're ball-hogs. WATCH THE ASG PEOPLE! Kobe, YEAR AFTER YEAR, gets stuck playing PG and BARELY shoots in those games, except when NEED BE. T-Mac's the same way!!! 

Please, all I can say is watch the ASG people. Watch the ASG. That will tell you all you need to know about Kobe and T-Mac's "selfish" labels.


----------



## kflo

lbj could legitimately play the 4 in the olympics. i think that potentially makes the team even more fiba friendly.


----------



## TManiAC

PG: Jason Kidd | Mike Bibby
SG: Tracy McGrady | Dwayne Wade
SF: Shawn Marion | LeBron James
PF: Kevin Garnett | Elton Brand
CN: Tim Duncan | Shaq

R: Chauncey Billups, Tayshaun Prince, Reggie Miller.

HC: Greg Popavich
C: Jerry Sloan


----------



## TonyMontana_83

Blink4 said:


> are you serious? the problem with the last olympics was because we didnt send our best players. we sent second tier superstars (save duncan and ai) and kids who were to young. if we had sent tmac, kobe, kg, lbj and oneal last year we wouldve kicked ***, and u no it.
> 
> Post edited, no personal attacks


 Even the NBA's 2nd and 3rd tier stars are better than 95% of the rest of the World's best stars. It has been well documented that the main problem with the last 2 olympic teams has been selfish play, laziness, no motivation, poor outside shooting, poor execution and poor defense. That's why I believe we need to send a TEAM to the olympics, not just a bunch of talent.


----------



## Schizogenius

I predict that the USA wins Gold in 2048...That will be the time, when they have finally learned their lesson about putting a real team together.

It is more about the concept and tactics than about the players, but if you send similar players like James, McGrady and Bryant, you can not build a succesful concept otherwise you'd have to push some players into roles they aren't comfortable with and that will ultimately be the reason, why the USA won't win Gold again in 2008. American Basketball fans are too obsessed with individuals, they don't see the team as a whole, as a symbiosis. They just see a player, his stats and conclude the he is as good as the stats make him. Then you just throw the statistically best players into on bowl and call it a team.

I don't care about McGrady, Bryant, James or Garnett. Only because their circus league stats are outerspace, it does not make them invincible. You have no clue about Fiba Ball. It's not like the NBA, it's like five one on one matchups, just ask Dwyane Wade or Amare Stoudemire.


----------



## CrackerJack

TMTTRIO said:


> That wouldn't work. If the Spurs won the championship most of our players (Manu, Tony, etc) would play with their own national teams and Manu's team is who we are trying to beat.


then choose the runners-up, and if they are international you keep going down to the next best team because Detroit could win the Olympic gold with ease as could Miami and Indiana


----------



## TonyMontana_83

Schizogenius said:


> I predict that the USA wins Gold in 2048...That will be the time, when they have finally learned their lesson about putting a real team together.
> 
> It is more about the concept and tactics than about the players, but if you send similar players like James, McGrady and Bryant, you can not build a succesful concept otherwise you'd have to push some players into roles they aren't comfortable with and that will ultimately be the reason, why the USA won't win Gold again in 2008. American Basketball fans are too obsessed with individuals, they don't see the team as a whole, as a symbiosis. They just see a player, his stats and conclude the he is as good as the stats make him. Then you just throw the statistically best players into on bowl and call it a team.
> 
> I don't care about McGrady, Bryant, James or Garnett. Only because their circus league stats are outerspace, it does not make them invincible. You have no clue about Fiba Ball. It's not like the NBA, it's like five one on one matchups, just ask Dwyane Wade or Amare Stoudemire.


Omigod, thank you. :clap: 100% agree. Except I hope it doesn't take 43 years for them to figure it out.


----------



## tone wone

Schizogenius said:


> I predict that the USA wins Gold in 2048...That will be the time, when they have finally learned their lesson about putting a real team together.
> 
> It is more about the concept and tactics than about the players, but if you send similar players like James, McGrady and Bryant, you can not build a succesful concept otherwise you'd have to push some players into roles they aren't comfortable with and that will ultimately be the reason, why the USA won't win Gold again in 2008. American Basketball fans are too obsessed with individuals, they don't see the team as a whole, as a symbiosis. They just see a player, his stats and conclude the he is as good as the stats make him. Then you just throw the statistically best players into on bowl and call it a team.
> 
> I don't care about McGrady, Bryant, James or Garnett. Only because their circus league stats are outerspace, it does not make them invincible. You have no clue about Fiba Ball. It's not like the NBA, it's like five one on one matchups, just ask Dwyane Wade or Amare Stoudemire.


 so you would rather have players who skills are limited....only a shooter, only a rebounder, only a defender......why not get players who can do ALL those things???

Its very stupid and short-minded to think that a team that has limited talent would be able to overcome the disadvantages that all US Olympic teams encounter. The "teams" they play against PLAY with each other year around. US gets a couple weeks of practice. This is why you need the most talented players....talent overcomes lack of playing with each other. The most talent players...i.e best players..have a shorter learning curve...

people keep feeding into this nonsense of how a team with Fred Hoiberg and Rip Hamilton is gonna win GOLD before a team with Kobe and McGrady would...STUPID


----------



## Nuzzo

I have another idea-injure best opponents, nobody can survive when K-Mart and Ron Artest ram into him, make fouls with 3 players-ref will give personal foul to only one of them but other two murderer the player.


----------



## Stockalone

jminges said:


> Are you serious? I'm trying HARD not to laugh at some of these suggestions.
> 
> Tracy McGrady idolized Penny Hardaway. It's the reason he picked up a basketball. Get a clue! Why do you think he wear's No. 1? Why do you think he wanted to play for the horrible Orlando Magic? I can't believe you said he can't play point. He's got the handles, quickness and stroke better than most point guards in the league. I actually think he's a better point guard than Allen Iverson. He's a better scorer, a better passer and a far better rebounder. Given his size and wingspan, I don't know why you said that, he'd be a monster overseas.
> 
> Kobe Bryant doesn't know FIBA rules? The three point line was moved closer, the lane is a trapazoid and it's still a basketball court. Kobe won't have a problem at all converting "NBA" to "FIBA". He's the best mid-range shooter in the league, one of the best 3 point shooters in the league (has range) not to mention he can go for the full game, offensively and defensively, fatigue won't be a factor. He's a much better prospect than Ray Allen, Vince Carter, Dwyane Wade or Richard Jefferson.
> 
> LeBron James isn't known for his defense, but at the very least he'll play close to his man. He's not a very good shooter, but the kid was clutch as they come last season when his team was down by 3 and they needed to force overtime - James hit 3 of them, off the top of my head to force OT. On top of that, he's the image of the NBA right now, so marketing him to foreign players would probably be one of the smarter decisions the Team USA council has made. On top of that, he's a freak of nature!
> 
> Kevin Garnett is quicker than anyone in Europe, his enourmous wingspan enables to him play off his man to block shots. His anticipation is better than anyone in the league for blocks and steals. I often think of Andre Kirelinko as the white Kevin Garnett. He's a termendous rebounder and he has range to his shot. He's the best prospect to send, he's a lot quicker than Tim Duncan, and he's a lot better scorer than Lamar Odom - as a matter of fact, why was Lamar Odom there anyway?
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal is a great defender in the paint. He blocks shots from a variety of angles. His court vision isn't on par with the other four, but he boards well and scores in the paint better than most centers in the league. He's younger than Bryant and Garnett, but has a bad history of injuries. If Tim Duncan declines to play, we should definitely consider sending Jermaine O'Neal. Foul trouble isn't on his scouting report - not like Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry. He protects the ball, he does his job, he's a nice compliment player and star. He just plays in Indiana and no one watches him play.
> 
> That's the best team we can send, not only will they be a thrill to watch, it brings excitement to Europe to watch the "Dream Team" - watching Garnett and Bryant shut down the perimeter players and go for 20 each on the other end, with James and McGrady sharing most of the passing... a Phil Jackson coach team runs a specific offense that gets everyone involved, it's a joy to watch when it's played effectively - it should be similar to watching the Bulls Dynasty team again - most people in Europe still remember those teams and fell in love with it. It's great from a marketing and talent perspective. I reitterate... you don't send scrubs overseas and expect them to win gold.



Well, do you know how the basketball in europe is played? Garnett is quicker than everyone in europe? Are you sure? Do you have watched the euroleague season 2004-2005? Anyway, the last Olympic team had got a lot of possible shooter in respect to the nearer 3 Point Line nearly everyone. But why does Allen Iverson (Shooter, and a drive), LeBron James (Shooter, and a drive), Carmelo Anthony (Shooter, and a drive), Richard Jefferson (Shooter, and a drive), Stephon Marbury (Shooter, and a drvie), Shawn Marion (Shooter, and a drive), Dwyane Wade (Shooter, and a drive) haven´t won compared with lots of dominant Big Men like Tim Duncan, Lamar Odom, Emeka Okafor, Amare Stoudemire. One Argentinian Guard Pepe Sanchez said after Athens: "We´ve played the zone-defense and the Dream Team didn´t hit the 3 Pointer; the Americans played the zone-defense and we made our 3-Pointer, because this they weren´t able to play zone-defense anymore." This dream team who had got a lot of Shooter (in respect to the FIBA-Line) didn´t made the open three ones. Okay, if you mean that McGrady is a better Playmaker than Iverson, Bryant is able to play against the strong defense of the european team and hit every three-pointer, James plays much much better than in Athens, Garnett is much better than Duncan, and finally O´Neal is better than Stoudemire. Then you might be right, but I think McGrady is a good Shooter and has got a good drive but he´s a swingman. I never have seen a game were T-Mac has played Point Guard. Bryant is maybe a good Shooting Guard but he´ll have problem with the number of shots he´ll get. You know that problem of the season were the Lakers had Kobe, Shaq, the Mailman, and the glove. James won´t play that much better you need to win gold. Garnett isn´t that good as Duncan is. O´Neal is maybe a godd shotblocker, but have you seen european basketball? Lithuania or Germany mostly shoot 3 Pointers. Only a few teams make the most point in the paint, so why take a shotblocker in the line-up?
The USA has to accept that she isn´t the best basketballnation anymore in respect to the FIBA rules. The USA may have the better players, but if they just argue about how many shots someone has to take, or they don´t hit the open three, because the opponent plays zone.


----------



## Schizogenius

tone wone said:


> so you would rather have players who skills are limited....only a shooter, only a rebounder, only a defender......why not get players who can do ALL those things???
> 
> Its very stupid and short-minded to think that a team that has limited talent would be able to overcome the disadvantages that all US Olympic teams encounter. The "teams" they play against PLAY with each other year around. US gets a couple weeks of practice. This is why you need the most talented players....talent overcomes lack of playing with each other. The most talent players...i.e best players..have a shorter learning curve...
> 
> people keep feeding into this nonsense of how a team with Fred Hoiberg and Rip Hamilton is gonna win GOLD before a team with Kobe and McGrady would...STUPID


You're right.

Talent was the reason why the 03-04 Lakers broke the bulls win record and then swept their way through the playoffs to the championship.

Oh wait, they did not.


----------



## tone wone

Schizogenius said:


> You're right.
> 
> Talent was the reason why the 03-04 Lakers broke the bulls win record and then swept their way through the playoffs to the championship.
> 
> Oh wait, they did not.


 instead they missed the playoffs all together....

oh wait, they made it to the finals.

I dont understand what people have against sending the "best" players. They didn't do it in Athens and you saw what happen'd..they did in Puerto Rico for the qualifying tourney in '03 and you saw what happen'd


----------



## kflo

people underestimate the talent difference between someone like kobe or tmac, and the guys who played major minutes in the olympics. they have the ability, defensively, to dominate individuals. they have the ability to spread the floor on offense. guys like iverson and marbury don't have the same impact. even wade was limited because of his offensive skillset. kobe and tmac have different skillsets. lebron's ability to move the ball and see the floor can be extremely valuable. and like i said, i believe he could play the 4 in fiba ball. i also think a guy like brad miller could be valuable as a shooter / banger from the 5 spot. kg is a no-brainer, as his skills translate easily. of course, they can use some bombers to round out the squad, but the dominant guys, guys who can shoot, pass, rebound and play d, there's no reason not to have them there. they're well rounded, big and quick. 

putting length on the perimeter, as opposed to the munchkins we've had, will have an impact on the deep shooting of the fiba launchers. yes, the usa can learn from past mistakes, but that doesn't mean you automatically don't send your best players.


----------



## Schizogenius

tone wone said:


> instead they missed the playoffs all together....
> 
> oh wait, they made it to the finals.
> 
> I dont understand what people have against sending the "best" players. They didn't do it in Athens and you saw what happen'd..they did in Puerto Rico for the qualifying tourney in '03 and you saw what happen'd


So you are saying that the athens team just was not good enough ?

Well, it had two MVP's in their prime plus multiple All Stars.

So you are saying that a team with a core of two MVP's is no more good enough to win Olympics ?


----------



## tone wone

Schizogenius said:


> So you are saying that the athens team just was not good enough ?
> 
> Well, it had two MVP's in their prime plus multiple All Stars.
> 
> So you are saying that a team with a core of two MVP's is no more good enough to win Olympics ?


 yea, when you're starting richard jefferson and Lamar Odom.

That "team" wasn't nearly as talented/skilled as some made it out to be


----------



## kflo

Schizogenius said:


> So you are saying that the athens team just was not good enough ?
> 
> Well, it had two MVP's in their prime plus multiple All Stars.
> 
> So you are saying that a team with a core of two MVP's is no more good enough to win Olympics ?


we're saying that you could send a team that's more talented, and better suited for fiba ball. 

you're saying that the only answer is to send LESS talent?


----------



## jminges

Stockalone said:


> Well, do you know how the basketball in europe is played? Garnett is quicker than everyone in europe? Are you sure? Do you have watched the euroleague season 2004-2005? Anyway, the last Olympic team had got a lot of possible shooter in respect to the nearer 3 Point Line nearly everyone. But why does Allen Iverson (Shooter, and a drive), LeBron James (Shooter, and a drive), Carmelo Anthony (Shooter, and a drive), Richard Jefferson (Shooter, and a drive), Stephon Marbury (Shooter, and a drvie), Shawn Marion (Shooter, and a drive), Dwyane Wade (Shooter, and a drive) haven´t won compared with lots of dominant Big Men like Tim Duncan, Lamar Odom, Emeka Okafor, Amare Stoudemire. One Argentinian Guard Pepe Sanchez said after Athens: "We´ve played the zone-defense and the Dream Team didn´t hit the 3 Pointer; the Americans played the zone-defense and we made our 3-Pointer, because this they weren´t able to play zone-defense anymore." This dream team who had got a lot of Shooter (in respect to the FIBA-Line) didn´t made the open three ones. Okay, if you mean that McGrady is a better Playmaker than Iverson, Bryant is able to play against the strong defense of the european team and hit every three-pointer, James plays much much better than in Athens, Garnett is much better than Duncan, and finally O´Neal is better than Stoudemire. Then you might be right, but I think McGrady is a good Shooter and has got a good drive but he´s a swingman. I never have seen a game were T-Mac has played Point Guard. Bryant is maybe a good Shooting Guard but he´ll have problem with the number of shots he´ll get. You know that problem of the season were the Lakers had Kobe, Shaq, the Mailman, and the glove. James won´t play that much better you need to win gold. Garnett isn´t that good as Duncan is. O´Neal is maybe a godd shotblocker, but have you seen european basketball? Lithuania or Germany mostly shoot 3 Pointers. Only a few teams make the most point in the paint, so why take a shotblocker in the line-up?
> The USA has to accept that she isn´t the best basketballnation anymore in respect to the FIBA rules. The USA may have the better players, but if they just argue about how many shots someone has to take, or they don´t hit the open three, because the opponent plays zone.












Add Bryant (for Carter) and Garnett (for Martin) to that team, no one in the world can beat them.


----------



## TonyMontana_83

> so you would rather have players who skills are limited....only a shooter, only a rebounder, only a defender......why not get players who can do ALL those things???
> 
> Its very stupid and short-minded to think that a team that has limited talent would be able to overcome the disadvantages that all US Olympic teams encounter. The "teams" they play against PLAY with each other year around. US gets a couple weeks of practice. This is why you need the most talented players....talent overcomes lack of playing with each other. The most talent players...i.e best players..have a shorter learning curve...
> 
> people keep feeding into this nonsense of how a team with Fred Hoiberg and Rip Hamilton is gonna win GOLD before a team with Kobe and McGrady would...STUPID


 If you truly believe that, you have A LOT to learn about basketball and the NBA. Chemistry and overall teamwork is much more important than talent. Haven't you kids learned anything from watching the Spurs and Pistons dominate the last couple years? The Lakers didn't win crap until they learned how to play off of each other as a team. That's the point. It doesn't matter how much talent you have if you cannot play well as a team. Players like Kobe, Iverson and T-Mac are notorious for struggling to play within a team concept. Keep them away from *TEAM * USA.


----------



## tone wone

TonyMontana_83 said:


> If you truly believe that, you have A LOT to learn about basketball and the NBA. Chemistry and overall teamwork is much more important than talent. Haven't you kids learned anything from watching the Spurs and Pistons dominate the last couple years? The Lakers didn't win crap until they learned how to play off of each other as a team. That's the point. It doesn't matter how much talent you have if you cannot play well as a team. Players like Kobe, Iverson and T-Mac are notorious for struggling to play within a team concept. Keep them away from *TEAM * USA.


 Team A is full of superstars

Team B is full of players that fill roles.

both teams get 2 weeks of practice

which team will do the best???

i'll put my money on the team full of stars. How long does it take to build chemistry? Remember they only get a limited amount of practice team and only a couple exhibition games before the Olympics start.

TALENT overcomes everything


----------



## jminges

Allen Iverson has been chill with Kobe Bryant since their rookie season. McGrady thinks of Bryant as a big brother. Do you honestly believe what you're typing? Because you're wrong.

It's not a question of talent, Kevin Garnett, Tim Duncan, Kobe Bryant - the three highest Basketball IQ's in the league. They could be head coaches for any team in NBA basketball, right now. I am sure a team of Tracy McGrady, Kobe Bryant, LeBron James, Kevin Garnett, Jermaine O'Neal (or Tim Duncan) can win the gold metal in the Olympics. There isn't ANYONE ON THE PLANET better than ANY OF THOSE PLAYERS.

Name a European guard better than Tracy McGrady and Kobe Bryant.
Name a European forward better than LeBron James and Kevin Garnett.
Name a European center better than Jermaine O'Neal (or Tim Duncan).

Now, name a team better than all of those players combined... You can't.


----------



## kflo

TonyMontana_83 said:


> If you truly believe that, you have A LOT to learn about basketball and the NBA. Chemistry and overall teamwork is much more important than talent. Haven't you kids learned anything from watching the Spurs and Pistons dominate the last couple years? The Lakers didn't win crap until they learned how to play off of each other as a team. That's the point. It doesn't matter how much talent you have if you cannot play well as a team. Players like Kobe, Iverson and T-Mac are notorious for struggling to play within a team concept. Keep them away from *TEAM * USA.


it's talent and teamwork. it's certainly no coincidence that the best players tend to be the ones walking away with the hardware year after year. the bulls, the lakers, the 80s lakers and celts - they all had teamwork, but they also had the best players. 

team usa lost last year, but they had a poor mix of players, and they didn't have the most talented players. improve the mix, and improve the talent, and you've got a pretty good shot. it's been a recipe that's worked pretty well.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Bump.*

i made this thread last year in September, right before the NBA season started. I look back at this thread now and can see a bit of difference in ppl`s lineups/opinions with the new threads in regards to USA Basketball.

what difference 1 season makes...


----------



## Black Mamba 24

If I had free reign to put together a Team USA, and everyone would accept..my team would be so good. BTW, don't you think this would be a good option for an NBA Live game? To have an international section of the game, and it allows you to put together your own Team USA, and you compete against the other International squads? Anyway, my team would be...

C Dwight Howard / Brad Miller
PF Kevin Garnett / Amare Stoudemire
SF Ron Artest / LeBron James
SG Kobe Bryant / T-Mac / Joe Johnson
PG Kirk Hinrich / Chris Paul / Gilbert Arenas


----------



## Nuzzo

Black Mamba 24 said:


> BTW, don't you think this would be a good option for an NBA Live game? To have an international section of the game, and it allows you to put together your own Team USA, and you compete against the other International squads? Anyway, my team would be...


You can download NT patch from nbalive.org...have fun :biggrin: 

My team posted here is awful :angel:


----------



## c_dog

Assuming this is a team belt around Lebron James, they are probably best with this lineup(note that players i selected have shown interest in the olympics and that i'm not going to be throwing a bunch of big names out there most of whom already stated that they have no interest in the olympics) I mean give it a rest guys, *KG isn't going to play in the olympics, get it through your thick skulls those of you who keep talking about him. Neither is Duncan, Shaq, Kidd, Carter, etc.* It really gets old. You see something like this thread and you're hoping for a good thread and you have all these ppl listing players most(if not all) of whom are not going to be playing, even go as far as saying they will never play another olympics. It gets old guys, real old.

Now without futher delay, my team:
PG - Kirk Hinrich
SG - Joe Johnson
SF - Lebron James
PF - Amare Stoudamire
C - Dwight Howard

By the olympics, Hinrich should be one of the best pg's in the game. He is already one of the best defenders at his position, and is capable of guarding either guard spot. He has good vision and is a good floor general, but what he brings that i feel guys like Chris Paul can't bring is that he can really stroke it from the 3 point line. I like Paul a lot but I don't think he's the best player to put around james. With james you need someone who's going to play defense and hit their shots more than anything else.

Joe johnson is picked for a similar reason. The fact is he is probably the best pure shooter available who's shown interest in playing. Forget Ray Allen, Michael Redd, both of whom would be useful but have shown minimal interest in playing. Joe Johnson is a very good shooter, and he's extremely athletic and a very good defender. Again like Hinrich he is also a fairly good passer, which is always a plus, but shooting is what you want most out of your SG position when you have lebron.

Lebron James. The best player on the team and the guy you build around. Kobe could be playing but as of right now it's hard to imagine Kobe playing an international game because he always has reasons not to show up, and quite frankly by 08 Lebron should be better. Kobe doesn't even get the nod at sg because joe johnson knows his role, and it's hard to imagine Kobe in a supporting role without keeping quiet. Lebron is the creator of the team, the #1 option of this team. He's going to draw all the attention leaving a lot of easy looks for his guards, and he's going to hit his bigman with nice passes for easy baskets around the rim.

Amare Stoudamire, if he indeed gets back to NBA shape(it's looking like it) should be our starting PF. He has size and is capable of scoring in bunches if we need him too. He brings some firepower to our frontcourt and nobody in the international game has his size, strength, quickness. He is hands down the best finisher in the game and he has a respectable jumpshot that's very important on a big man in these international games. His defense should improve but he has Dwight Howard along side him.

Howard, while not the same as Stoudamire offensively, is everything defensively. A legit seven footer who's strong, quick, and has great instincts for the ball. He has great timing on his blocks and rebounds. Defense and rebounding are his biggest strengths and that's exactly what this team would need from him at that position. He also gives the team a legit 7 footer, the first legit 7footer on team USA since 96. Remember the days when USA used to produce quality centers? Dwight will be the first one produced in years.


----------



## Diable

You guys saying that Hinrich should start over Paul is patently absurd when you can go all over the internet and find out that Paul was the best point guard in camp by a pretty big margin....ANd also that Hinrich was forced to scrimmage against Ridnour for one of the last slots on the 15 man roster.They took this out onto a hardwood court in Vegas and Paul essentially wiped up the floor with Hinrich.

They competed for a job and Paul made it absolutely clear that he was the best point guard on the roster.This is the universally accepted consensus by every single observer and Hinrich would tell you the same if you asked him.Atop of that they are going to play D'antoni's offense which may as well have been designed for Chris Paul.


----------



## Lebbron

c_dog said:


> i feel guys like Chris Paul can't bring is that he can really stroke it from the 3 point line.


Paul is a much better shooter than this year's numbers indicate. Being the focus of an NBA defence and djusting to the 3 pt. line probably accounted for the numbers but in international ball he will be very valuable for his shooting. The kid was touted out of college for being one of the best shooters I think he shot 47% from 3 in college. The international line is closer.


----------



## MRedd22

PG-Steve Nash
SG-Ginobli
SF-Gasol
PF-Dirk
C-Yao


----------



## K-Dub

MRedd22 said:


> PG-Steve Nash
> SG-Ginobli
> SF-Gasol
> PF-Dirk
> C-Yao


Reading is fundamental.


----------



## Prolific Scorer

Wade
LeBron
Melo
Brand
Howard


----------



## Air Fly

Prolific Scorer said:


> Wade
> LeBron
> Melo
> Brand
> Howard


Horrible. This team will get murderd.


----------



## Lebbron

Air Fly said:


> Horrible. This team will get murderd.


Not murdered but that's certainly not the best combo. You need someone who can handle the ball with less turnovers esp. given the full-court press that happens alot internationally. Hinrich or Paul will be starting.


----------



## Blink4

Air Fly said:


> Horrible. This team will get murderd.


Ha. That obviously wouldnt be the best team to put out there, but they would not get murdered at all. They would kick the **** out of A LOT of teams. Obvioulsy to win gold they will have to put an actual pg in instead of wade, but they could definately play with that lineup at times.


----------



## iownu

Kidd-passing, leadership
Kobe-go to guy
Carter-shooter/scorer. had great sucess in sydney
Garnett-athletic, versitile. can step outside the paint
Duncan-low post scoring, defence

Its a shame that the international refs dont let Lebron a Wade get away with all those carries and travels that they do in the NBA, or else they would be in my starting line up.


----------



## Kuskid

C - Dwight Howard - No one within 8 feet of him would get an offensive rebound. Period.
PF - Carmelo Anthony - People won't like this one, but he's big enough and strong enough to play the 4 in international ball. He can punish weaker defenders in the post, and the international 3 is within his range.
SF - Lebron James - I think we're all familiar with him by now, correct?
SG - Joe Johnson - Great passer, great shooter, very capable of taking the ball up the court against pressure, and having 2 ball handlers helps.
PG - Chris Paul - He can hit 3's, gets others involved, and beats guys up and down the court.

6th man - Dwyande Wade - Some might not like his not starting, but he turns the ball over a lot, and I think he's humble enough to take that 6th man role, and do great things out of it.


----------



## X-Factor

iownu said:


> Kidd-passing, leadership
> Kobe-go to guy
> Carter-shooter/scorer. had great sucess in sydney
> Garnett-athletic, versitile. can step outside the paint
> Duncan-low post scoring, defence
> 
> Its a shame that the international refs dont let Lebron a Wade get away with all those carries and travels that they do in the NBA, or else they would be in my starting line up.


It's a shame none of these players are on the international squad...


PG- Chris Paul
SG- Dwyane Wade
SF- LeBron James
PF- Elton Brand
C- Dwight Howard


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Kuskid said:


> C - Dwight Howard - No one within 8 feet of him would get an offensive rebound. Period.
> *PF - Carmelo Anthony - People won't like this one, but he's big enough and strong enough to play the 4 in international ball. He can punish weaker defenders in the post, and the international 3 is within his range.*
> SF - Lebron James - I think we're all familiar with him by now, correct?
> SG - Joe Johnson - Great passer, great shooter, very capable of taking the ball up the court against pressure, and having 2 ball handlers helps.
> PG - Chris Paul - He can hit 3's, gets others involved, and beats guys up and down the court.
> 
> *6th man - Dwyande Wade - Some might not like his not starting, but he turns the ball over a lot, and I think he's humble enough to take that 6th man role, and do great things out of it.*


Great post!

On the first point I have highlighted, I totally agree. Anthony would be an excellent international 4, because he has a refined mid-range and post-up game. He played a fair bit of 4 for the Orange IIRC, and collegiate basketball is much more similar to the international game than the NBA. People may disagree with you here because they are used to having bangers at the 4 (Elton Brand probably being the most widely suggested one), but the fact is the international and NBA 4 spots are almost polar opposites.

On the second point, I agree as well. It is important that there is some quality off the bench. I mean, the team is full of stars, some of them are going to have to come off the bench whether they like it or not. Fortunately, a lot of them probably have the attitude to take it the right way. By starting Joe Johnson, for example, you give the starting line-up a different dimension, as he is probably the best spot-up shooter on the team. Wade probably duplicates what LeBron gives you. Substitute Wade and Battier for LeBron and JJ, and there will be little to no drop off. That will be critical.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

Greg Ostertag! said:


> but the fact is the international and NBA 4 spots are almost polar opposites.


Time to get my learning cap on. Can you give me a nice, informative explaination on how the international and NBA 4 spots are almost polar opposites please?

PG-Kidd
SG-Kobe
SF-LeBron
PF-Melo (swimming with the crowd here)
C-Duncan


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

At work so I don't have time to go into massive details, but the 4 man in international play is more or less another small forward. Most international teams space the floor 
"4 out, 1 in" as it necessary to unclog the lane (this being one of the bigger downfalls of the US team in 2004).

Lamar Odom was a _decent_ idea, but he probably doesn't have the catch and shoot capabilities of Melo.


----------



## Scinos

4BiddenKnight said:


> Time to get my learning cap on. Can you give me a nice, informative explaination on how the international and NBA 4 spots are almost polar opposites please?


A lot of the difference offensively is to do with the trapezoid lane and the zone D rules. In the NBA, the bigs can establish deep position in the paint and score in close on power moves. In the international game, the bigs need to set up further from the hoop and thus need to utilize spin moves, and a face up game (with some range on the jumper). 

Defensively, they have to cover a lot of pick and rolls as most international teams run a lot of that. So I think in that sense it's better to have a more agile 4 that can step out and contest shots. But you don't want to go too small, or you'll get abused on the boards.

My :twocents:


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

Ok thanks for that yall.


----------



## italianBBlover

Greg Ostertag! said:


> At work so I don't have time to go into massive details, but the 4 man in international play is more or less another small forward. Most international teams space the floor
> "4 out, 1 in" as it necessary to unclog the lane (this being one of the bigger downfalls of the US team in 2004).
> 
> Lamar Odom was a _decent_ idea, but he probably doesn't have the catch and shoot capabilities of Melo.


I'm talking about that on the board in the last 3 years :angel: 

In international game (above all Europe) , the PF is often an oversized or mighty SF.

Melo can play the international 4, IMO ... and so even T-Mac or Lebron.

Anyway the best example is Shawn Marion.


----------



## VTRapsfan

I like Melo at PF, but Bosh wouldn't be a bad idea either. He has the quickness and range on his jumpshot to play 10+ feet away from the basket like most international big men, and with him you wouldn't lose any rebounding help like you would with Melo or another powerful 3.

EDIT: Yes, I realize I sound like a bit of a homer, but read my argument before you judge it.


----------



## Dre

Well, my dream lineup is

KG
Anthony
James
Pierce
Paul

But more likely it'll be

Howard
Bosh(?)
James
Kobe
Paul


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Arenas looks to be our only zone buster right now, which means he might be the most valuable player on our team at this point. The *only* way any country can beat the USA is if we can't make them pay for dropping back in a zone. Arenas is the only guy who can consistently sink the long ball. Hinrich is a great shooter, but far too inconsistent/streaky. Wade and LeBron hesitate too much because of their natural will to get to the hoop at any cost. 

That's why the team needed Kobe. You throw Kobe and LeBron together, that's covering so much ground. You don't even need a real point guard, because they can handle all the ball handling duties, like Jordan and Pippen did. Then you could throw a Gilbert Arenas out there with them, and just tell him to score. Don't worry about running the point guard or anything like that, just drop the long ball and put the ball in the bucket when you get the opportunity. If there is one thing Arenas can do, it's score.


----------



## Dre

Sir Patchwork said:


> Arenas looks to be our only zone buster right now, which means he might be the most valuable player on our team at this point. The *only* way any country can beat the USA is if we can't make them pay for dropping back in a zone. Arenas is the only guy who can consistently sink the long ball. Hinrich is a great shooter, but far too inconsistent/streaky. Wade and LeBron hesitate too much because of their natural will to get to the hoop at any cost.
> 
> That's why the team needed Kobe. You throw Kobe and LeBron together, that's covering so much ground. You don't even need a real point guard, because they can handle all the ball handling duties, like Jordan and Pippen did. Then you could throw a Gilbert Arenas out there with them, and just tell him to score. Don't worry about running the point guard or anything like that, just drop the long ball and put the ball in the bucket when you get the opportunity. If there is one thing Arenas can do, it's score.


That's all true, nice post.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Sir Patchwork said:


> Arenas looks to be our only zone buster right now, which means he might be the most valuable player on our team at this point. The *only* way any country can beat the USA is if we can't make them pay for dropping back in a zone. Arenas is the only guy who can consistently sink the long ball. Hinrich is a great shooter, but far too inconsistent/streaky. Wade and LeBron hesitate too much because of their natural will to get to the hoop at any cost.
> 
> That's why the team needed Kobe. You throw Kobe and LeBron together, that's covering so much ground. You don't even need a real point guard, because they can handle all the ball handling duties, like Jordan and Pippen did. Then you could throw a Gilbert Arenas out there with them, and just tell him to score. Don't worry about running the point guard or anything like that, just drop the long ball and put the ball in the bucket when you get the opportunity. If there is one thing Arenas can do, it's score.


 I agree, I think without Kobe there Arenas could of been a great starting SG for international basketball. But I think their set on Bron/Wade starting, so as a PG he came into camp with a roleplayers mentality, focusing on defense. Reportedly, in the first 3 days he only took 4 shots. If they start Paul you have guys who get to the hoop but no shooters to kick it out too. I think Paul/Wade/Bron are all pretty much off the dribble shooters who like to have the ball in their hands. I think they should think about featuring Arenas a little more than what I've heard. I think they might use him in a Bobby Jackson role right now.

Gilbert said on the final day of practice he hit 9 3s in a scrimmage, and the NBA blog says he was the best shooter in camp once Redd left. I'm interested to see what his role on the team is.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj7_5wutcak&search=gilbert arenas

This video pretty much shows Arenas's capabilities as an outside shooter, USA needs to utilize it.

One more decent video-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9ZRC6Pz95I&mode=related&search=gilbert%20arenas


----------



## CrossOver

Sir Patchwork said:


> Arenas looks to be our only zone buster right now, which means he might be the most valuable player on our team at this point. The *only* way any country can beat the USA is if we can't make them pay for dropping back in a zone. Arenas is the only guy who can consistently sink the long ball. Hinrich is a great shooter, but far too inconsistent/streaky. *Wade and LeBron hesitate too much because of their natural will to get to the hoop at any cost*.
> 
> That's why the team needed Kobe. You throw Kobe and LeBron together, that's covering so much ground. You don't even need a real point guard, because they can handle all the ball handling duties, like Jordan and Pippen did. Then you could throw a Gilbert Arenas out there with them, and just tell him to score. Don't worry about running the point guard or anything like that, just drop the long ball and put the ball in the bucket when you get the opportunity. If there is one thing Arenas can do, it's score.


The team needs Kobe regardless. I know the US will field a kick *** team for the Worlds but I believe Kobe will be out to murder people in the Olympics. 

Regarding Wade, I'd have to disagree with you regarding the hesitation. That's something I haven't seen in his game since the end of the Olympics-beginning of the 05 season. 

I will stipulate that he doesn't hesitate with his mid range game, especially from the elbow. He uses the glass better than any guard I've seen in a long time. He does hesistate a little with the 3 ball. I think that's a trust issue which he's gotten better with. In the playoffs you could see him becoming more comfortable with it and he took and made them at a nice clip. Since the international 3 is closer to his natural range, I definitely see Wade as a threat from there.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

CrossOver said:


> I think that's a trust issue which he's gotten better with. In the playoffs you could see him becoming more comfortable with it and he took and made them at a nice clip. Since the international 3 is closer to his natural range, I definitely see Wade as a threat from there.


 Yeah but the pure shooters in the league have zero hesitation on catch n shoots period. Wade likes to take a few dribbles, look at the hoop for 2 seconds, and than pull up for the shot. I don't consider him a spot up shooter at all.


----------



## CrossOver

Shanghai Kid said:


> Yeah but the pure shooters in the league have zero hesitation on catch n shoots period. Wade likes to take a few dribbles, look at the hoop for 2 seconds, and than pull up for the shot. I don't consider him a spot up shooter at all.


We'll have to agree to disagree. When he is in rhythm, there is zero hesitation. Since J Will took over point duties it has allowed Wade to become more of a catch a shoot player. He still initiates alot of the offense though especially from the high post or off of the left wing. That's usually where Shaq likes to catch the ball. 

While its not his forte, he does catch and shoot with regularity. He even took some of the sets that Eddie Jones used in our offense and has become pretty proficient at running his defender off of multiple screens. I will concede that their was hestiation on the three ball but like I mentioned earlier, he is getting more comfortable with it.


----------



## Pimped Out

X-Factor said:


> It's a shame none of these players are on the international squad...
> 
> 
> PG- Chris Paul
> SG- Dwyane Wade
> SF- LeBron James
> PF- Elton Brand
> C- Dwight Howard


kobe is suppose to, but he has injury problems right now or something.


i think tmac at the international 4 would be interesting. look what he did to dirk a little over a year ago, though i dont like the idea of him playing over the summer with his back and all. he needs to save it all for the nba season.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

T-Mac played in '03, and they went 7-0. I remember a play, where some knuckle head was banging T-Mac, throwing bows, etc. Then McGrady pick pocketed him, went all the way down the court ... showed the ball to the guy on the ground, then dunked it. BWAHAHAHA.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Shanghai Kid said:


> If they start Paul you have guys who get to the hoop but no shooters to kick it out too. I think Paul/Wade/Bron are all pretty much off the dribble shooters who like to have the ball in their hands. I think they should think about featuring Arenas a little more than what I've heard. I think they might use him in a Bobby Jackson role right now.


If Kobe is out, then Arenas needs to start. Starting Paul, Wade and LeBron does absolutely nothing to prevent teams from zoning up against us and being effective in the process. Like I said, if they can play zone and get away with it (because we can't shoot the long ball), that's the *only* way they can win. If we can shoot the long ball, it's over. Then they have to keep letting us drain three pointers, or they have to go to a man-to-man, which leads to disaster with the kind of players the USA has (LeBron, Wade, Paul, Arenas, Brand, etc). That's why I'd love to see the balance of like Kobe, Arenas, Ray Allen. Then guys like LeBron and Wade. It would be chaos.


----------



## nbanoitall

Melo as a PF makes perfect sense in international play. Paul at PG makes perfect sense because he is the true PG on this team. He will get everyone involved.

Howard, Melo, Lebron, Johnson, Paul

sure call me a wade hater. I was sure impressed with his play all during the playoffs, but internationally he would be more suited to a role where he is the 6th man to come off the bench and bring energy.



sure Joe Johnson isnt the star others are, but he can ball handle. has very good outside shooting. he's tall and can defend. 

that lineup would give foreign teams fits. 

6'11 (probably really 7'0) 6'8 (low post like a PF, but also plays like a wing) 6'8 (strong like PF, plays like a wing and even PG) 6'7 (verstile shooter and defender) Paul is the short guy, but he can D up, and is a good passer.


----------



## c_dog

Diable said:


> You guys saying that Hinrich should start over Paul is patently absurd when you can go all over the internet and find out that Paul was the best point guard in camp by a pretty big margin....ANd also that Hinrich was forced to scrimmage against Ridnour for one of the last slots on the 15 man roster.They took this out onto a hardwood court in Vegas and Paul essentially wiped up the floor with Hinrich.
> 
> They competed for a job and Paul made it absolutely clear that he was the best point guard on the roster.This is the universally accepted consensus by every single observer and Hinrich would tell you the same if you asked him.Atop of that they are going to play D'antoni's offense which may as well have been designed for Chris Paul.


all this means nothing. nobody questions the fact that Paul is the better player, and the better pg. however, i've said from the beginning that the lineup i suggested was based on who i think would be the best fit around lebron, not who the best pg on the roster is. arenas and wade are two of the best players on the roster, in fact wade is everybit as good as lebron james, but again, this is about putting a cohesive unit out there. Paul is not in the lineup for similar reason that Wade is not in the lineup, and that's their games overlap with lebron's. like wade, Paul is more of a slasher who breaks down defense with his drives, thus creating those passing lanes and good looks for his teammates. with lebron on the floor to do that, you want someone like hinrich who's going to spot up for 3's. now paul may be a good 3 point shooter too(i'll give you the benefit of a doubt that paul is better than those numbers indicate), but bottom line is hinrich is still the better shooter. Hinrich is also a way better defender, and is a versatile defender, able to guard both guard positions well. His ability to guard bigger players is useful if there happens to be a switch on the defensive end.


----------



## 23isback

I really don't understand you guys who put AI Kobe and Tmac on the same team. Who the hell would share the ball?

PG: Kidd - pass first guard who can score if needed. 
SG: Artest - defensive stopper/scorer
SF: Lebron - team's leading scorer.
PF: Duncan - nuff said
C: Shaq - nuff said


----------



## Sir Patchwork

23isback said:


> I really don't understand you guys who put AI Kobe and Tmac on the same team. Who the hell would share the ball?
> 
> PG: Kidd - pass first guard who can score if needed.
> SG: Artest - defensive stopper/scorer
> SF: Lebron - team's leading scorer.
> PF: Duncan - nuff said
> C: Shaq - nuff said


This team wouldn't even medal. Kidd can't shoot. Artest would foul out in the first half. LeBron would have no room to operate because there would be three guys in the lane at all times (who is going to hit a 20 footer consistently enough to make them come out and guard them?). Duncan in 2004 was constantly in foul trouble. Shaquille would be *terrible* with the trapezoid lane, because he has no game outside of 5 feet. Especially factoring that there is no shooter in that lineup that can stop three guys from sagging on him. Not to mention, he would foul in the first half, because he wouldn't get away with throwing people around like he does in the NBA.


----------



## crazyfan

Whack Arnolds said:


> T-Mac played in '03, and they went 7-0. I remember a play, where some knuckle head was banging T-Mac, throwing bows, etc. Then McGrady pick pocketed him, went all the way down the court ... showed the ball to the guy on the ground, then dunked it. BWAHAHAHA.




Oh yes. That team that qualified for the 04 Olympics was the best. 
T-Mac,Carter,Allen,Duncan,Iverson,Kidd, J O'Neal,Brand,RJ,K-Mart and Bibby plus Collison.

If only this team played in 2004 instead of 2003.

2003-USA 87, Puerto Rico 71
2004- i have forgot.


----------



## dwade3

Amareca said:


> Good Lord Amare, won't be backing up Howard and Bosh.
> 
> You take Lebron, Amare, a real PG, a bunch of shooters/defenders, guys who understand their roles... That's how Team USA would be a winner, not by putting together 10 allstars who don't have a clear pecking order.


chris bosh is just as effective as amare, he just doesnt have steve nash thats all, bosh is also a better defender, and he hasnt had microfracture surgery....10 all stars who ARE COMMITED to bringing home the bacon (well bringing america) will be good enough to win it.....and the funny thing is, i rote that post MONTHS before the USA 25 were even named and its funny coz my starting 5 of the '5 years from now' team are all looking at a starting spot....


----------



## LittleBrother

PG - Chris Paul
SG - Dwyane Wade
SF - LeBron James
PF - Chris Bosh
C - Dwight Howard


----------



## bball2223

Are you guys forgetting the reason we didn't win the last olympics? It's because we had no outside shooting, none, zero perimeter shooters. You think having LeBron and Wade in the same starting lineup will help that? No way in hell those two start and we win becuase this isn't 1992 where we won on athleticism alone. Wade has no range outside of 18 feet and he won't get the special teatment he and LeBron receive all the time in the NBA. LeBron has no range outside of 12-15 feet in which he is consistent. So that takes away their advantage, and makes them almost useless when they aren't hitting 70% of their shots. All any team has to do with those two in the lineup is play a 2-3 zone and we are done. They are both great players and they are 2 of my favorite players but come on their style doesn't translate well to the international game. Chris Paul is a better outside shooter than those two. Heres the best linup for the international style of basketball.

PG- Chris Paul- Unselfish, great ball-handler and passer, good outside shooter.
SG- Joe Johnson- Great shooter, and scorer.
SF- LeBron- with Johnson in the lineup he will get more drives to the basket and he is a lockdown defender.
PF- Elton Brand- Big Guy who does it all and his style translates to FIBA ball better.
C- Brad Miller- Can shoot outside and will matchup well with centers who play just like him. 

Arenas, Wade, and Battier would be the 1st 3 of the bench.


----------



## LittleBrother

bball2223 said:


> Are you guys forgetting the reason we didn't win the last olympics? It's because we had no outside shooting, none, zero perimeter shooters. You think having LeBron and Wade in the same starting lineup will help that? No way in hell those two start and we win becuase this isn't 1992 where we won on athleticism alone. Wade has no range outside of 18 feet and he won't get the special teatment he and LeBron receive all the time in the NBA. LeBron has no range outside of 12-15 feet in which he is consistent. So that takes away their advantage, and makes them almost useless when they aren't hitting 70% of their shots. All any team has to do with those two in the lineup is play a 2-3 zone and we are done. They are both great players and they are 2 of my favorite players but come on their style doesn't translate well to the international game. Chris Paul is a better outside shooter than those two. Heres the best linup for the international style of basketball.
> 
> PG- Chris Paul- Unselfish, great ball-handler and passer, good outside shooter.
> SG- Joe Johnson- Great shooter, and scorer.
> SF- LeBron- with Johnson in the lineup he will get more drives to the basket and he is a lockdown defender.
> PF- Elton Brand- Big Guy who does it all and his style translates to FIBA ball better.
> C- Brad Miller- Can shoot outside and will matchup well with centers who play just like him.
> 
> Arenas, Wade, and Battier would be the 1st 3 of the bench.


 Maybe Gil would start in place of Paul? Gil's a much more consistent outside shooter. Coach K seems to favor CP though. I think Wade or Battier may start over JJ.. If Battier does, then LeBron would have to play SG..


----------



## Whack Arnolds

I guarantee my team wouldn't be beat. Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

PG - Paul
SG - Kobe
SF - Artest
PF - Melo
C - Howard


----------



## futuristxen

Whack Arnolds said:


> PG - Paul
> SG - Kobe
> SF - Artest
> PF - Melo
> C - Howard


I guarantee it would. Your shooting guard isn't going to be much playing on crutches.

Is it really so hard to use the players picked?

Oh, and is this lineup the most stagnant offensive team out there? Howard will never see the ball. And Chris Paul is the only player who doesn't need to run an isolation play.


----------



## bball2223

LittleBrother said:


> Maybe Gil would start in place of Paul? Gil's a much more consistent outside shooter. Coach K seems to favor CP though. I think Wade or Battier may start over JJ.. If Battier does, then LeBron would have to play SG..


Whoops, forgot about Gilbert Arenas yeah he should be the starting PG or SG, because CP3's Point Guard skills translate better to the international game.


----------



## KrispyKreme23

Whack Arnolds said:


> PG - Paul
> SG - Kobe
> SF - Artest
> PF - Melo
> C - Howard


Just stop picking Artest. No way he gets away with what he does in the NBA. Same reason Bruce Bowen shouldn't make the team. They would foul out within 10 minutes.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

Artest is still too big, and can move very quickly laterally. He is good at defense with the new soft fouls they call, and he's be even better if they actually let him play defense. Artest can defend regardless of the rules.


----------



## bball2223

Whack Arnolds said:


> Artest is still too big, and can move very quickly laterally. He is good at defense with the new soft fouls they call, and he's be even better if they actually let him play defense. Artest can defend regardless of the rules.


Yup, very very good point.


----------



## L

Paul
LBJ
Bowen
Brand
Howard


Bench(2nd unit):
Arenas
Wade
Melo
Amare
Bosh

bench warmers:
Johnson
Battier


----------

